#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Переживание своего истинного состояния, Se...

## PampKin Head

Изначальная тема закрыта http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6463

Но хочу привести любимый пример устного ознакомления:

http://sim.may.ru/b/lib/Machik/



> Однажды их места посетил знаменитый Лама, ученик Саддху, по имени Дже (печальный) Сонам Драгпа. Он был очень сведущ в Трипитаке, в тантрийских учениях, обретший мудрость и силу. Его всегда окружало множество учеников, и однажды он устал и опечалился от всех дел этого мира, от разъяснения учения, от свиты, от учеников. Лама покинул их всех и пустился странствовать куда глаза глядят в совершенном одиночестве. С тех пор его звали Печальный Учитель — Дже Тон Сонам Лама. Придя к маленькой госпоже, он сказал ей:
> 
> —Я слышал, что ты очень сведуща в словах Праджняпарамиты, а понимаешь ли ты их смысл?
> —Да, я знаю смысл, — ответила она.
> —Тогда поведай его мне, — сказал Сонам Лама.
> 
> Мачиг Лабдон поведала ему смысл через десять ступеней бодхисатгв и пять путей, а также правила практики движения по пути, правила переживания глубокой сути и обретения совершенного Пробуждения, как плода в очень подробном изложении. На что Лама сказал: "Ты, я вижу, очень искусна в изложении сути, но ты не породила суть в своем потоке сознания".
> 
> —А что это такое — "породить суть в потоке сознания"? — спросила Мачиг Печального Учителя.
> ...


Итого: есть ли место сомнениям о вкусе сахара?

----------


## куру хунг

Дима, ты считаешь, что каждый получивший ригпей цал ванг, должен вести себя аналогично Мачиг Лабдрон, или можно иначе сказать-поведения подобное поведению Мачиг Лабдрон-есть абсолютный знак того что ригпей цал ванг был получен учеником, или я чего-то недогнал?

----------


## PampKin Head

Поведение в приведенном кусочке - вторично. А первично то, что:

- есть прямые слова Печального Учителя, которые указывают на *явное* разительное отличие изначального состояния от состояний обычного ума (что делает путанницу невозможной);



> Когда приходит это переживание в поток сознания, состояние ума становится свежим и юным, не похожим на состояние ума, цепляющегося за все объекты. В это время сознание освобождается от всех привязанностей, становится единым и свободным от всех действий, загорается великое пламя праджни и недеяния. Темнота неведения и цепляния за эго побеждается в этот миг.


- распознавание происходит не обязательно во время какой-либо процедуры;



> Мачиг, вернувшись к своим делам, стала читать сутры, обдумывая слова, сказанные Ламой. Внезапно, во время чтения главы о Маре, она обрела то состояние, о котором говорил Печальный Учитель.



- актуальное распознавание имеет эффект катаклизма для обычного ума.



> Прозрение, совершенно не похожее на прежнее, появилось в ней, ее ум освободился от всех мыслей, все узлы цепляния за эго развязались, взошло солнце полного осознания отсутствия Я.

----------


## До

Осталось узнать понимал ли это сам PampKin Head.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Осталось узнать понимал ли это сам PampKin Head.


А какое отношение личная ситуация PampKin Head'а имеет к обсуждаемому вопросу?

Подобно лечению сифилиса, личная практика - дело сугубо интимное и индивидуальное. Но заради блага всех живых существ. Сорри, но способностей к духовному эксгибиционизму развить еще не удалось.

P.S. Вне зависимости от достижений или падений кого-либо Вам придется починять ваш собстенный примус. И это -  ваши персональные Олимпийские Игры, где на финише Будды и Бодхисаттвы трех времен и десяти направлений ожидают именно вас.

----------


## куру хунг

> 1)- распознавание происходит не обязательно во время какой-либо процедуры;
> 
> 
> 
> 2)- актуальное распознавание имеет эффект катаклизма для обычного ума.


 С первым абсолютно согласен, со вторым не так всё однозначно, может и катаклизм случиться, может и тихой сапой заползать ПМСМ.

----------


## До

Пардон, не имел ввиду вашу личную практику. 


> P.S. Вне зависимости от достижений или падений кого-либо Вам придется починять ваш собстенный примус. И это -  ваши персональные Олимпийские Игры, где на финише Будды и Бодхисаттвы трех времен и десяти направлений ожидают именно вас.


Спасибо за пожелание.

----------


## PampKin Head

А вот про тихую сапу самое интересное и есть. Если это тихая сапа, то здесь имеем общирные возможности перепутать с чем угодно. И развивать способность пребывания не в Ригпа, а в собственных фантазиях, концептах, различных обусловленных состояниях ума.

Хотя... У Шабкара есть момент, где ученик спрашивает, а с чем можно перепутать Ригпа? Шабкар отвечает, что - лишь с инертным состоянием отупения (дословно фразу не помню). Причем разница именно в яркости переживания... Тупняк тусклый, Ригпа исполнена энергии. Именно яркое, свежее восприятие.



> состояние ума становится свежим и юным, не похожим на состояние ума, цепляющегося за все объекты.


P.S. Сейчас вышла книга *Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче "Ум Будды" Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо*, http://dharmabooks.net/books/thondup.html . Я не знаю, насколько хорошо она переведена, но оригинал очень помогает уяснить для себя многие вопросы. Из вдохновляющих материалов этой книги хочу обратить внимание на раздел *Выдержки из жизнеописаний мастеров Дзогпа Ченпо, иллюстрирующие пути практики этого учения*... А история Юктога Чатралвы, Ученика Адзома Друкпы, вообще весьма поучительна в аспекте того, кто и что получает; каким образом некоторые становятся Дзогченпа!

----------

Михаил_ (28.10.2017)

----------


## Грег

ИМХО, весь этот "тупняк " от попытки представить то, каким должен быть результат ригпей цал ванг.
ИМХО, - не выйдет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

PampKin Head, спасибо за ценные ссылки!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> ИМХО, весь этот "тупняк " от попытки представить то, каким должен быть результат ригпей цал ванг.
> ИМХО, - не выйдет.


Нет. Шабкар говорил о вполне конкретном состоянии ума, которое чаще всего принимают за Ригпа, а не логических постороениях\интеллектуальных пониманиях.

Приеду домой - посмотрю точно цитаты...

P.S. Речь идет о информации из автобиографии http://www.wisdom-books.com/ProductD...CatNumber=9406
*Life of Shabkar. The Autobiography of a Tibetan Yogin*

----------


## Грег

> Нет. Шабкар говорил о вполне конкретном состоянии ума, которое чаще всего принимают за Ригпа, а не логических постороениях\интеллектуальных пониманиях.
> ...


И я говорю о том же.

----------


## Legba

С чего, собственно, и начался прошлый тред...
Выясняется, что ригпа все же *можно* с чем-то перепутать.
Все "знают", что ригпа наполненно энергией, свежее и т.д.
Знали это, вероятно, и те, кто путал ригпа с "тупняком".
Значит - не все так просто.
Итак, что получается.
1. Ригпа можно перепутать с чем-то другим (с вытекающими последствиями - тщательным культивированием пребывания в собственной тупости).
2. По утверждению некоторых  :Smilie:  никакое стороннее свидетельство не может являтся критерием (От Игорь Берхин:
Если мы исходим из того, что учитель Будда (а как иначе?), то он, очевидно, в силу всеведения, в курсе, то это, или не то. 	
Даже Ваджрасаттва не может сказать: Вот оно! (коренная тантра дзогчен).)
Как быть-то братцы?

----------


## PampKin Head

Я слышал, что является (конечно же со всеми темами про то, кто твой Гуру на самом деле)... Чтобы отделить ньямы практики, хотя бы.

Вообще то, распознавание изначального состояния - мегадостижение. Можно назвать даже реализацией (которая не аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи, конечно же!)...

Кста... Практик аннутара может достичь освобождения за три года (как сказано в некоторых Тантрах)... Чего же уже должны были реализовать получившие введение в 1992 году!!! 14 лет!

P.s. Про Ваджрасаттву не понял... Почему Будда может, а Ваджрасаттва (передавший всё Ганрабу Дордже, к примеру) - нет?

----------


## Грег

Великовата цитата, но укорачивать нечего



> Тулку Ургъен Ринпоче
> НАРИСОВАННОЕ РАДУГОЙ
> Глава "ВНИМАНИЕ"
> 
> Существуют два рода внимания: сознательное и самопроизвольное, т.е. внимание без сознательного усилия. Поначалу, когда человек практикует сознательное внимание, он может ясно различить — отвлекается он, или нет. Самопроизвольное внимание, конечно, возможно, если вы человек наивысших способностей — человек мгновенного типа, которому, в сущности, нет даже необходимости преодолевать путь. Однако для большинства людей, особенно в системе Махамудры, абсолютно необходимо развитие сознательного внимания. Иначе, полагаясь только на самопроизвольное внимание, вы можете даже не замечать — отвлекаетесь вы или нет. Или, что ещё хуже, вы можете убедить себя, что вообще никогда не отвлекаетесь. Чтобы не оказаться в такой ситуации, лучше практиковать сознательное внимание — даже несмотря на то, что оно является тонким умопостроением — и постепенно переходить к самопроизвольному вниманию.
> В учениях Махамудры часто можно встретить термин «изначально присущая природа». Это не что иное, как природа будды. Тренировка состоит в том, чтобы просто привыкнуть к этой природе, как бы она ни называлась — Махамудра ли, Мадхьямика или Дзогчен. Это разные названия одного и того же естественного состояния. Но, чтобы тренироваться в нём, сначала нужно быть введённым в истинное воззрение и узнать его. В Махамудре, как только практикующий узнаёт воззрение, он делает своё внимание путём; таким образом тренируются в этом созерцании. Если внимание потеряно, то мы уходим в сторону и оказываемся в «чёрном растворении» обычных привычек-тенденций. «Чёрное растворение» означает, что человек совсем забывает о практике и просто регрессирует в повседневную деятельность. Вся практика остаётся позади. Так что, либо мы помним воззрение и поддерживаем его, либо практика уничтожена. Нам нужно знать, когда мы отвлекаемся. Логическое мышление — это отвлечение, но как только мы узнаём сущность мыслей, мы приходим к не-мысли. Вот цитата из «Дождя Мудрости» Джамгона Лодрё Тайе: «Внутри сложности я обнаружил Дхармакайю; внутри мысли я открыл немысль».
> Человек наивысших способностей может сразу же прийти в состояние «внимания без усилий» Но для этого нужно быть кем-то, кто обладает непрерывностью тренировки из предыдущей жизни; кем-то, кто переродился здесь с очень сильной предрасположенностью к этому виду практики. Очевидно, что большинство людей не принадлежит к этой категории. Большинство из нас не имеет наивысших способностей, так что нам не обойтись без напоминания самим себе о воззрении путём сознательного внимания.
> Нам требуется сознательное напоминание, чтобы возвратиться к воззрению. Мы теряем воззрение, потому что перестаём уделять ему всё наше внимание. Наш ум отвлекается и к воззрению нас возвращает именно наше «сознательное внимание». Это подобно тому, как если бы вы хотели включить свет в комнате — необходимо сознательное действие. Нужно нажать пальцем на выключатель; свет не может включиться сам по себе. Аналогичным образом, если начинающий не будет волевым усилием напоминать себе, что нужно помнить воззрение, узнавания природы ума не произойдёт. Как только мы замечаем, что наши мысли опять разбежались, мы думаем: «Я отвлёкся». Поняв кто отвлекается, вы автоматически снова приходите к воззрению. Это и есть напоминание — не более того. Это — как использование выключателя. Когда свет включился, нажимать на выключатель больше не нужно. Через какое-то время мы снова забываем и мысли снова разбегаются. В этот момент нужно снова применить сознательное внимание.
> Это хорошая иллюстрация знаменитой фразы: «Искусственное приводит к естественному». Сначала примените метод; затем, достигнув естественного состояния, просто дайте этому состоянию длиться. Конечно, через какое-то время наше внимание опять начнёт блуждать. Мы даже можем не заметить, как отвлекаемся; отвлечение бывает тонким и ловким, как вор. Но, заметив отвлечение, применяйте сознательное внимание и оставайтесь в естественном состоянии. А это естественное состояние и есть внимание без усилий.
> ...

----------

Максимилиан (15.01.2011), Михаил_ (28.10.2017)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Кста... Практик аннутара может достичь освобождения за три года (как сказано в некоторых Тантрах)... Чего же уже должны были реализовать получившие введение в 1992 году!!! 14 лет!
> ...


Речь о людях с мегаспособностями, коих единицы.
Тулку Ургъен Ринпоче в книге НАРИСОВАННОЕ РАДУГОЙ упоминает цифру в 13 лет.
В той же книге он говорит, что Лонгчен Рабжампа достиг реализации за 3 года.
Но, много ли таких?

К тому же, мы можем и не знать чего достигли получившие введние 14 лет назад. Вряд ли они будут бегать и кричать о получении ими реализации  :Smilie: .
И заполонять страницы буддийского форума рассказами о своей реализации  :Smilie: .
Кто знает...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> P.s. Про Ваджрасаттву не понял... Почему Будда может, а Ваджрасаттва (передавший всё Ганрабу Дордже, к примеру) - нет?


Вероятно, речь о том, что никто не в состоянии насильно передать понимание истинного состояния, даже Ваджрасаттва.
Всё зависит от способности и понимания самого существа.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Как быть-то братцы?


Практиковать многие годы в соответствие с рекомендациями своей традиции и не забегать вперёд, пытаясь заглянуть раньше времени за угол.
Терпение и воспитание правильного воззрения.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Извините, неловко процитировал  :Frown: 
Я предположил, что Гуру (коль скоро он предположительно Будда и обладает всеведением) сообщает ученику - так мол и так, это было оно/не оно.
На что Игорь Берхин привел цитату:Даже Ваджрасаттва не может сказать: Вот оно! (коренная тантра дзогчен)
Поскольку от дальнейших комментариев Игорь воздерживается, ссылаясь на недостаточно почтительное к нему отношение, продолжения не последовало. :Confused:  
Попытка заглянуть за угол мне представляется здоровой тенденцией. Надо представить себе дистанцию, чтобы отправляться в путь. И в данном случае речь идет о самом начале, о базовом моменте, на основании которого строится вся практика. Прекрасная длинная цитата.... Относящаяся к тому, что делать когда* распознал*. Но хорошо бы понять, стоит ли относить это на свой счет.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Попытка заглянуть за угол мне представляется здоровой тенденцией. Надо представить себе дистанцию, чтобы отправляться в путь.


 :Smilie: 
Так о том и речь, что не побывав за углом, невозможно  оценить до него расстояние. Просто ввиду того, что неизвестно где он вообще находится.



> Прекрасная длинная цитата.... Относящаяся к тому, что делать когда* распознал*. Но хорошо бы понять, стоит ли относить это на свой счет.


Не совсем.
Вы пытаетесь представить умом что оно из себя представляет и как выглядит то, что никогда не видели.



> Но хорошо бы понять, стоит ли относить это на свой счет.


А вы уже получили ознакомление (прямое введение)?

----------


## Legba

А вы уже получили ознакомление (прямое введение)?

А как же мне это выяснить-то?!

----------


## Грег

> А вы уже получили ознакомление (прямое введение)?
> 
> А как же мне это выяснить-то?!


Как это как?
Приехать к учителю и получить у него "прямое введение".
А если у вас ЭТО уже есть, то перестать строить любые модели на этот счёт и выяснять ТО это или НЕ ТО.
Все они не верны.
Ибо истинное состояние, как я это понимаю умом, как раз в отсутствии присутствия любых умопостроений и попыток что-либо представить.
Не пытайтесь представить - это не оно!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как это как?
> Приехать к учителю и получить у него "прямое введение".
> А если у вас ЭТО уже есть, то перестать строить любые модели на этот счёт и выяснять ТО это или НЕ ТО.
> Все они не верны.
> Ибо истинное состояние, как я это понимаю умом, как раз в отсутствии присутствия любых умопостроений и попыток что-либо представить.
> Не пытайтесь представить - это не оно!


Проблема то в не в том, что не "вводят", а в том, что не "вводится"...

Все просто. Мой знакомый, который думал, что уже оно, пошел и спросил братьев Кхенпо. Разрешил все свои сомнения.

----------


## Грег

> Проблема то в не в том, что не "вводят", а в том, что не "вводится"...


Да потому что ТАМ нет ничего во что можно было бы ввестись!
Простите меня за то, что я употребил слово "вводить".
Буду использовать - "ознакомить".
Учитель нам показывает!, а нет вводит в это состояние и там оставляет!
Это уже много раз обсуждалось.



> Все просто. Мой знакомый, который думал, что уже оно, пошел и спросил братьев Кхенпо. И разрешил все свои сомнения.


Правильно!
Потому как любые "думал" - это не оно!
Суть в том, что нет никакого "ОНО".
Вот с этим "НИЧЕМ" учитель и ознакамливает.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да потому что ТАМ нет ничего во что можно было бы ввестись!
> Простите меня за то, что я употребил слово "вводить".
> Буду использовать - "ознакомить".
> Учитель нам показывает!, а нет вводит в это состояние и там оставляет!
> Это уже много раз обсуждалось.
> 
> Правильно!
> Потому как любые "думал" - это не оно!
> Суть в том, что нет никакого "ОНО".
> Вот с этим "НИЧЕМ" учитель и ознакамливает.


Сергей, как вы полагаете, о чем следующая фраза:

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm



> Тот, чья вера непрочна, чья интуиция омрачена, кого легко сбивают с толку порочные компании, кто боится трудностей глубокомысленных учений, и тот будет совершенствоваться постепенно, проходя последовательный путь под непосредственным руководством гуру, использующего искусные средства. До того, как он получит наставления к Стезям Видения и Созерцания, он должен собрать и объединить Два Накопления7.
> 
> Тот же, кто способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений, такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств8. Ведь так было сказано!

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, как вы полагаете, о чем следующая фраза:


вероятно, о разноспособных учениках?  :Smilie: 




> Тулку Ургъен Ринпоче
> НАРИСОВАННОЕ РАДУГОЙ
> 
> Мачиг Лабдрон советовала: «Туже затяни затянутое; развяжи развязанное — так обретается необходимое воззрение». «Туже затяни затянутое» значит просто — смотри в суть ума. Пока не посмотришь, никакого узнавания не произойдёт.
> *«Развяжи развязанное» значит — полностью избавься от идеи узнавания*. Узнаваемое здесь — это тот факт, что узнавать «нечего». Пробуждённое состояние — это не вещь, которую можно описать или определить. Это самое существенное. Не узнав, что узнавать нечего, вы всегда будете придерживаться каких-то идей по этому поводу. Придерживаться идей об узнаваемом и узнающем — просто ещё одна мысль. Эта мысль — корень сансары. Это не самосущая пробужденность; это измышление. Так что сначала смотрите, а потом расслабьтесь глубоко внутри; и тогда это — как глубокое и полностью пробуждённое пространство. Это — шаматха таковости, реальное и естественно стабильное. То, что вы видите, свободно от субстанциональности. Это не «вещь».

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Умом нам ригпу не понять, 
Аршином общим не измерить.
У ней особенная стать,
Шо просто даже не поверить.

(Читать вслух с выражением, "г" обязательно фрикативное, как в украинском.)

----------


## PampKin Head

Сергей, можно и Хридаю\Ваджрачхедику сутру привести. Там тоже об этом...

Сколько не приводи примеров устной передачи, суть вопроса не поменяется:
- раскрывается ум созревший; 
- несозревший плодит концепты на базе полученной информации...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Хорошо, что снова эту тему подняли. Спасибо всем.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Сергей, можно и Хридаю\Ваджрачхедику сутру привести. Там тоже об этом...


Именно. Распознать "есть-нет" можно только некий объект, обладающий признаками. Природа ума не имеет признаков и не может являться объектом. Поэтому невозможно определить, есть ригпа или нет. Все, что можно выявить, так это ошибки в принятии чего-то еще за истинное состояние. Кстати, во-многом именно таким ошибкам посвящен текст, по которому Чогьял Намкай Норбу сегодня начинает давать учение. И именно там говорится, что даже Ваджрасаттва не может указать: "Вот оно!" Хотя я видал немало таких, которые легко исполняли то, что не под силу Ваджрасаттве.  :Smilie:  Так что если от учителя и можно получить подтверждение, то это будет подтверждение неправильного понимания.  :Smilie: 

Учитель не может посмотреть на ученика и сказать, понял ученик или не понял. Он может лишь по косвенным признакам судить, развивается ли у ученика постижение. Этими признаками может быть прежде всего поведение: насколько в своем поведении ученик освободился от обусловленности принятием и отвержением. Или же учитель может беседовать с учеником о том, что происходит во время его (ученика) личной практики во время ознакомления. Но, к сожалению, этот метод сейчас не так хорошо применим, поскольку тайные наставления стали широко доступны и начитанный ученик запросто может давать на вопросы учителя правильные ответы, основанные на книжном знании, а не на живом опыте.

Что касается объяснений Ургьена Тулку, это как раз пример вышеозначенного метода, который широко распространен в линиях кагью, прежде всего карма и другпа. Это метод постепенного ознакомления ученика с природой ума через взаимодействие с учителем и выполнение различных упражнений. Есть специальные тексты, которые описывают, как учитель работает с учениками разных способностей, как ведет диалог, какие дает упражнения и т.д. В кагью данный метод обычно называют махамудрой (махамудрой сущности). Фактически это одна из систем цикла дзогчен сэмдэ. Один из важнейших учителей для данного метода - Гьялва Янгонпа.





> от дальнейших комментариев Игорь воздерживается, ссылаясь на недостаточно почтительное к нему отношение


Не к нему. К предмету обсуждения.

----------


## Legba

Ого, что-то конкретное вырисовывается!
Итак, можно ли сказать:
1. Учитель *не может* сказать: "это- то!"
2. Однако, Учитель *может* уверенно сказать: "это-не то!"
3. Когда (тем или иным искуссным методом) устраняется все "не то", что останется и есть ригпа.

Так правильно, дяденьки? :Smilie:  

А можно поподробнее насчет поведения, сопряженного с принятием и отвержением? В отношении копрофила классический пример с поеданием нечистот явно не сработает  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Да и в целом представления о чистоте/нечистоте настолько расширились, что сложно провести границу. В Индии даже мясо и алкаголь являлись критериями. А нынче?

----------


## PampKin Head

Если ваш Учитель - Дуджом Ринпоче\Кармапа\братья Кхенпо, то в чем проблема с ответом?

Просто Наставник должен быть реальным Дзогченпа, а не весьма информированным тибетцем...

----------


## Legba

Ээээ, это Вы мне?
Дуджому Римпоче нынче очень мало лет, и живет он, кажись, в Гонконге....

В остальном, как я уже говорил, меня интересует информационная составляющая. К моему реальному уровню Дзогпа Ченпо не имеет ну ровно никакого отношения, это то немногое, что я знаю доподлинно. Но знать что-как, вроде невредно, Вы не находите?

Э, так нечестно, Вы подправили  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

А есть что предьявлять к осмотру?  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Сколько не приводи примеров устной передачи, суть вопроса не поменяется:
> - раскрывается ум созревший; 
> - несозревший плодит концепты на базе полученной информации...


Безусловно!
А для созревания ума существуют предварительные практики.




> Тулку Ургъен Ринпоче
> НАРИСОВАННОЕ РАДУГОЙ
> 
> ...
> Самое важное — гораздо важнее высочайших практик Трегчода и Тхогела — это общие и особые предварительные практики. Пока вы не усвоите их всем своим существом, все остальные практики никуда вас не приведут.
> ...

----------


## Legba

Хм....
При таких раскладах я не понимаю, какой смысл даровать ригпа-цал-ванг тому, кто не усвоил всем существом внешние и внутренние предварительные практики. Получается, что такой индивид, по любому ничего не получит... А нендро-то - дело не одного дня. А уж если послушать Дуджома Римпоче, рекомендовавшего сделать нендро 4 раза...

----------


## PampKin Head

Получилось - распознал, не получилось - джинлаб\блессинг. Гуда.

/me вспоминает абстрактные ядра и, конкретно, уловку духа... 

...Никто по собственной воле не встает на путь к свободе (с) простые парни.

Садишься в машину. Проходят годы. Понимаешь, что *машина не едет*. Ищешь причины. Делаешь выводы. Экспириенс, однако.

----------


## Legba

Я стою на асфальте
В Упайю обутый.....
.................................
.................................

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> А можно поподробнее насчет поведения, сопряженного с принятием и отвержением?


Так куда уж проще: действия, обусловленные принятием приятного и отторжением неприятного. Что именно является приятным или неприятным, значения не имеет. Если развернуть, то это следование восьми мирским дхармам: удовольствие-боль, приобретение-потеря, хвала-хула, счастье-несчастье.

----------


## Legba

Так куда уж проще: действия, обусловленные принятием приятного и отторжением неприятного. Что именно является приятным или неприятным, значения не имеет. Если развернуть, то это следование восьми мирским дхармам: удовольствие-боль, приобретение-потеря, хвала-хула, счастье-несчастье.

Все не так просто. Если некто просто действует адекватно - привязан ли он к 8 мирским дхармам? К примеру - ходит в офис, работает манагером, продвигается по службе..... Это привязанность к приятному или просто адекватное поведение в рамках социума? А если бомжует, бухает, дышит клеем и собирает бутылки - это отсутствие отторжения неприятного или просто сплав по течению?

----------


## ullu

> Как быть-то братцы?


есть два варианта - практиковать дальше, не практиковать дальше.
Второй явно проигрышнее, по-моему.

----------


## ullu

> Хм....
> При таких раскладах я не понимаю, какой смысл даровать ригпа-цал-ванг


А какой смысл не даровать?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Дело не в действиях, а в намерениях. Мы сами прекрасно можем разобраться, если конечно нет патологической  склонности к самообману, с какими намерениями совершаем те или иные поступки. Тем более для настоящего учителя наши намерения - открытая книга.

----------


## Legba

если конечно нет патологической склонности к самообману
Да у кого же ее нет? Вся сансара держится на паталогическом самообмане  :Smilie: 

 для настоящего учителя наши намерения - открытая книга.
Это надо понимать в мистическом ключе (Учитель - обладающий всеведением Будда), или в опытно практическом (таких уродов Учитель уже видел пару сотен, вот еще один)? Первый подход для Вас вроде не характерен.....

Кстати, Вы так и не отозвались о схеме, приведенной мной во вчерашнем сообщении. Правильно ли так говорить? 
1. Учитель не может сказать: "это- то!"
2. Однако, Учитель может уверенно сказать: "это-не то!"
3. Когда (тем или иным искуссным методом) устраняется все "не то", что останется и есть ригпа.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Нет никакой мистики в том, чтобы знать намерение или эмоциональное состояние человека, с которым общаешься, особенно если тесно с ним связан. Это зачастую удается даже обычным людям. Тем более, это не проблема для того, кто не обусловлен собственными мыслями и эмоциями.




> 1. Учитель не может сказать: "это- то!"
> 2. Однако, Учитель может уверенно сказать: "это-не то!"
> 3. Когда (тем или иным искуссным методом) устраняется все "не то", что останется и есть ригпа.


Это было бы слишком просто.  :Smilie:  Увы, но рассудочный ум никогда не сможет что-то определенно установить по этому поводу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Увы, но рассудочный ум никогда не сможет что-то определенно установить по этому поводу.


Честно говоря - не понял. Утверждение может или являтся достоверной относительной истиной, или не являтся таковой. Или в данном случае принцип "исключенного третьего" не работает?

----------


## PampKin Head

Тов. Берхин...

В антологии 

*Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче
"Ум Будды"
Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо* 

В разделе *Выдержки из жизнеописаний мастеров Дзогпа Ченпо, иллюстрирующие пути практики этого учения* есть рассказ, где Джигме Лингпа открытым текстом дает подтверждение своему ученику... 

Что бы это значило в контексте неспособности Ваджрасаттвы ...?




> Выдержки из жизнеописаний мастеров Дзогпа Ченпо, иллюстрирующие пути практики этого учения
>     Некоторые древние мастера Дзогпа Ченпо
>     Преданность стала причиной постижения для Гьялвей Ньюку
>     В результате переживаний Дзогпа Ченпо развиваются благие качества
>     Постижение, мгновенно достигнутое Ньошулом Лунгтогом
>     Палтул обрел постижение благодаря йогической силе учителя
>     Важность усердной практики
>     Как важно опираться на достоверные тексты
>     Следите за тем, чтобы вас не увлекли за собой некоторые мистические переживания
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

Как же замечательно Намкай Норбу Ринпоче вчера (11 марта, Маргарита) обо всем этом говорил!

Наиполнейший решпект.

P.s. Безмерно жаль, что нет трансляций семинаров братьев Кхенпо...  :Frown:  Але....

----------


## куру хунг

> Как же замечательно Намкай Норбу Ринпоче вчера (11 марта, Маргарита) обо всем этом говорил!
> 
> Наиполнейший решпект.
> 
> P.s. Безмерно жаль, что нет трансляций семинаров братьев Кхенпо...  Але....


 А-уу, вышестоящии товарищи-дзогченоиды, вот видите как людям нравится прямые поучения нашего учителя, и к тому же снимает массу вопросов. Сейчас открытая трансляция идёт, может имеет смысл, здесь на БФ разместить подробные инструкции как подключаться и слушать учение?

----------


## Аньезка

> А-уу, вышестоящии товарищи-дзогченоиды, вот видите как людям нравится прямые поучения нашего учителя, и к тому же снимает массу вопросов. Сейчас открытая трансляция идёт, может имеет смысл, здесь на БФ разместить подробные инструкции как подключаться и слушать учение?


Нравится! Дзогченоиды, я с вами!!! :Smilie:  

А подключение легко и просто. Добавить в Winamp ("Add URL") ссылку 
Для англоязычного аудиопотока
http://webcast.dzogchencommunity.net:8000/audio
и http://webcast.dzogchencommunity.net:8000/audio_low для низкоскоростных
соединений (через модем)

Для русскоязычного аудиопотока
http://webcast.dzogchen.ru:8000/russian.ogg
http://webcast1.dzogchen.ru:8000/russian.ogg
http://webcast2.dzogchen.ru:8000/russian.ogg 

Каждый день в 23.00 по-московскому. До часу ночи. 

Расписание



> 10-е марта 4-6pm (время Маргариты)
> Введение в ретрит. Как получать учение и следовать ему;
> 
> 11-е марта 4-6pm (время Маргариты)
> Передача Гуру-йоги Дзогчен и объяснение состояний Трёх Врат;
> 
> 12-е марта 4-6pm (время Маргариты)
> Правильное и неправильное применение созерцания;
> 
> ...


http://clearlight.fastbb.ru/index.pl...0-0-1141901543

----------


## PampKin Head

> А-уу, вышестоящии товарищи-дзогченоиды, вот видите как людям нравится прямые поучения нашего учителя, и к тому же снимает массу вопросов.


Вполне соответствует тому, что написано о Мачик Лабдрон.

Особенно было интересно услышать о том, что ученики пишут своему Гуру о пребывании в Ригпа и что он об этом думает!!!

P.S. Буду писать аудио. Такие весчи надо слушать не один раз.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

*Legba:*
_Или в данном случае принцип "исключенного третьего" не работает?_Не-а. Не работает. Отдыхает.  :Smilie: 


*PampKin Head:*
_Как же замечательно Намкай Норбу Ринпоче вчера (11 марта, Маргарита) обо всем этом говорил!_Я же предупреждал.  :Smilie:  Полагаю, вопрос по неспособности Ваджрасаттвы закрыт?  :Smilie: 


_P.S. Буду писать аудио. Такие весчи надо слушать не один раз._Для сугубо личного пользования, плиз. Запись ведется и будет распространяться через ДО.


*куру хунг:*
_Сейчас открытая трансляция идёт, может имеет смысл, здесь на БФ разместить подробные инструкции как подключаться и слушать учение?_А то присутствующим об этом неизвестно.  :Smilie:  Подробности пока можно смотреть на сайте будущего гара, а потом сделаем специальную страницу поддержки.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Полагаю, вопрос по неспособности Ваджрасаттвы закрыт?


Не совсем... Понятно, что указать на что-либо в принципе невозможно (давайте поищем ум). Но по вторичным признакам вполне возможно... Мы же не в курсе, *каким образом* это делает Будда.  :Wink:  

[Мне ученики пишут письма, что они пребывают в осознавании...]

P.S. Cтрастью к распространению никогда не страдал.

----------


## PampKin Head

Оффтопно: 

- Человек слушает ретрит по инету; ригпей цал ванг; получает лунги... Он может после этого прийти в общину и практиковать? Или надо обязательно на видео передачу\живой ретрит?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

*PampKin Head:*
_Человек слушает ретрит по инету; ригпей цал ванг; получает лунги... Он может после этого прийти в общину и практиковать?_Конечно может.

----------


## PampKin Head

> *PampKin Head:*
> _Человек слушает ретрит по инету; ригпей цал ванг; получает лунги... Он может после этого прийти в общину и практиковать?_Конечно может.


Скоро вокруг при таком подходе будут лишь одни буддисты-дзогченпа и АП...  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Хм....
> При таких раскладах я не понимаю, какой смысл даровать ригпа-цал-ванг тому, кто не усвоил всем существом внешние и внутренние предварительные практики. Получается, что такой индивид, по любому ничего не получит... А нендро-то - дело не одного дня. А уж если послушать Дуджома Римпоче, рекомендовавшего сделать нендро 4 раза...


Полагаю,
1. учитель соединяет ученика с передачей
2. даёт ученику почувствовать искомое состояние.

дальнейшей практикой, в том и числе предварительными практиками, и работой с учителем, ученик учится распознавать то пережитое им во время передачи состояние, на которое учитель ему указал и находиться в нём.

Так я понимаю. Могу и ошибаться  :Smilie: 

да и нёндро бывает разное, в разных традициях...
В Дзогчене, вообще, почти все практики можно считать предварительными, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Legba

> ученик учится распознавать то пережитое им во время передачи состояние, на которое учитель ему указал и находиться в нём.


Сергей, ну чесслово... Мы уж месяц, кажись, воздух трясем на тему того, что ВОВСЕ НЕ ФАКТ, что во время передачи ученик переживает хоть что-то, и, тем более, переживает то, что надо. А ежели не пережил, то чего распознавать-то?  :Embarrassment:  

А нендро, на мой взгляд, в разных традициях отличается очень мало.

----------


## PampKin Head

Сергей, а вы вчера Намкая Норбу слушали как раз по этому поводу?

Что меня поразило... Ринпоче разбирает и отвечает как раз на вот эти вопросы. С примерами, ответами на письма страждущих и пребывающих. Чувствуется обратная связь с сообществом!

А определенный контингент все твердит и твердит одно и то же. Что в АП, что в ДО. Граждане! Слушайте своих Наставников!!! Они тоже смотрят на вас и ищут разные подходы.




> Распознали - фантастик! Не распознали - донт ворри!
> ...
> Мне вот письма пишут, что пребывают в постоянном осозновании... Это замечательно. Но я очень сомневаюсь....

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, ну чесслово... Мы уж месяц, кажись, воздух трясем на тему того, что ВОВСЕ НЕ ФАКТ, что во время передачи ученик переживает хоть что-то, и, тем более, переживает то, что надо. А ежели не пережил, то чего распознавать-то?


Я знаю, что месяц  :Smilie: .
Но зачем тогда спрашиваете? Почему тогда говорите, что не понимаете?
Я же, хотел сказать, что индивид что-то, по-любому, получит. - Он соединится с передачей и получит направление, в котором ему следует копать - хоть какие-то переживания у него ведь наверняка будут.
Любые переживания - это всего лишь переживания, но они помогают нам обозначить нужное.
Вот в пережитом он и должен распознать.
Учитель указывает не на какое-то новое для нас состояние, а на то, которое мы переодически переживаем в своей жизни.
Это всё равно, что мы всю жизнь едим сладкое и не знаем вкуса сахара. Учитель же нам даёт попробовать  сладкое и говорит  - "это вкус сахара".
Legba, скажите, вы можете, что-то не пережить во время "пробования сахара"? Навряд ли, - если только у вас вкусовые рецепторы не работают.

Всё это уже тоже давно говорится. Так откуда непонимание?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Вся Упайя - это вернуть вкусовые рецепторы к жизни, имхо. 

Сколько в молоко не смотри - масла не увидишь... Хотя оно там!
Поставь сепаратор упайи - и будет тебе вологодского. *C кардинальным изменением мотиваций, критериев и приоритетов.*

А то жил Вася и продолжает жить Вася, но уже с "распознанным". А поведение и грабли те же самые. Сиддхи освобожденного ума, увеличивающего время пребывания в Ригпа хде? Вторичные признаки, так сказать...

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, а вы вчера Намкая Норбу слушали как раз по этому поводу?
> 
> Что меня поразило... Ринпоче разбирает и отвечает как раз на вот эти вопросы. С примерами, ответами на письма страждущих и пребывающих. Чувствуется обратная связь с сообществом!
> 
> А определенный контингент все твердит и твердит одно и то же. Что в АП, что в ДО. Граждане! Слушайте своих Наставников!!! Они тоже смотрят на вас и ищут разные подходы.


Если вопрос ко мне, то я - не наставник  :Smilie: . У меня нет приставки Ринпоче, многолетнего опыта обучения и работы с учениками.
Если кто-то в ответе собеседника не может найти ответ на свой вопрос, то всегда ли от того, что ответ собеседника "не по-существу"? Даже если кажется, что "определенный контингент все твердит и твердит одно и то же".
Может дело в спрашивающем? И, в том, что он не хочет понять смысл многократно-повторенного? Или ищет знакомый ему смысл?
Вот, к примеру, Вас тоже зачастую трудно понять. Вы, зачастую, словно говорите коанами  :Smilie: . Но ведь, если что-то непонятно, то всегда можно переспросить или попросить пояснить. Не правда ли ?  :Smilie: 

Ринпоче, тоже на своих ритритах упоминает, что многие жалуются, что на многих ритритах он часто повторяется  :Smilie: . Ринпоче говорит, что это не так, даже если он говорит одно и то же  :Smilie: .



> Распознали - фантастик! Не распознали - донт ворри!
> ...
> Мне вот письма пишут, что пребывают в постоянном осозновании... Это замечательно. Но я очень сомневаюсь....


Имхо, несколько не о том речь...
Мы говорим о "постоянном осозновании" или только о "распознавании"?

----------


## PampKin Head

Я говорил не о Ринпоче, а о труженниках фронта освобождения живых существ... У меня такое впечатление, что здесь переродились китайцы времен Культурной Революции. Которые ищут маленькую книжечку-цитатник. Заучил - и нет проблем!

Постоянное, полупостоянное, кратковременное осознавание подразумевает первичное распознавание. Одного без другого не бывает. Но без обоих случается "не испытывать сомнений".

----------


## Legba

> Учитель указывает не на какое-то новое для нас состояние, а на то, которое мы переодически переживаем в своей жизни.


А вот это, насколько я знаю, НЕ так. Ясный свет, который переживается при оргазме, чихании и т.д., не идентичен ригпа. Всякое ригпа - ясный свет, но не всякий ясный свет - ригпа. От тож....

----------


## Грег

> А вот это, насколько я знаю, НЕ так. Ясный свет, который переживается при оргазме, чихании и т.д., не идентичен ригпа. Всякое ригпа - ясный свет, но не всякий ясный свет - ригпа. От тож....


Да что вы так привязаны к этому "Ригпа".  :Smilie: 
После распознавания, до Ригпа ещё пиликать и пиликать.

"Ознакомление" - это ещё не Ригпа. Это только введение в Ригпа.
"Ознакомление" показывает на что это Ригпа похоже.
Я кажется понял от чего у вас непонятки.
Вероятно, вы ожидаете, что после ригпа-цал-ванг сразу должно быть непрекращающееся Ригпа, иначе ригпа-цал-ванг не удался  :Smilie: .
Отнюдь. Для распознавания достаточно и мгновения. Далее вы практикой учитесь продлевать это мгновение, благо уже знаете на что оно похоже.

Да и Ригпа бывает разное - сущностное ригпа, ригпа основы и т.д.
Вы о каком говорите?

PS. Ну вот  :Smilie:  Я ещё раз повторил. Всё "твержу и твержу одно и то же"  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
>  Сиддхи освобожденного ума, увеличивающего время пребывания в Ригпа хде? Вторичные признаки, так сказать...


 :Smilie: 
Хде Сиддхи?

Можно я ещё цитатку из цитатника про Сиддхи?  :Smilie:  всё оттуда же...




> Тулку Ургъен Ринпоче
> НАРИСОВАННОЕ РАДУГОЙ
> 
> ...
> А вот ещё одна история про то, как люди теряют путь в шаматхе. Один лама из провинции Голок в Восточном Тибете приехал к великому Джамгону Контрулу Лодрё Тайе. Лама рассказал Джамгону Ринпоче, что девять или десять лет провёл в ритрите, медитируя. «Теперь моя практика стала весьма успешной, — сказал он — иногда я достигаю определённой степени ясновидения. Когда я концентрируюсь на чём-то, моё внимание непоколебимо; я чувствую полную ясность и покой. Я испытываю состояние, в котором нет ни умопостроений, ни мыслей. Подолгу я переживаю блаженство, ясность и не-мысль. Я сказал бы, что моя медитация очень успешна!»
> «Какая жалость!» — был ответ Джамгона Контрула.
> Лама ушёл в лёгком расстройстве и вернулся на следующее утро. «Честное слово, Ринпоче, моя практика шаматхи хороша. Мне удалось уравновесить все мысленные состояния удовольствия и боли. Три яда гнева, желания и тупости более не властны надо мной. Я медитировал девять лет и мне кажется, что это — достаточно хороший уровень».
> «Какая жалость!» — ответил Джамгон Контрул.
> Лама подумал: «Говорят, что он — выдающийся мастер без тени зависти, но мне сдаётся, что он немного завидует. Возможно ли это?». Тогда он сказал: «Я пришёл сюда расспросить вас о природе ума, зная о вашей выдающейся репутации. С моей медитацией в течение дня всё в порядке; об этом я и не спрашиваю. Я бы хотел спросить, как практиковать ночью; именно ночью я испытываю некоторые сложности с медитацией».
> ...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> "Ознакомление" - это ещё не Ригпа. Это только введение в Ригпа."Ознакомление" показывает на что это Ригпа похоже.


А на что Ригпа похоже?




> Да и Ригпа бывает разное - сущностное ригпа, ригпа основы и т.д.Вы о каком говорите?


А сколько их всего и каких?

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, а вы вчера Намкая Норбу слушали как раз по этому поводу?"
> ...


Слушал.

----------


## Грег

> А на что Ригпа похоже?


Я не знаю  :Smilie: 
У меня нет Ригпа  :Smilie: 
Скорее всего, ни на что.



> А сколько их всего и каких?


http://sim.may.ru/b/lib/00_books/Dalai%20Lama/Hos.htm

ищите в тексте строку "Если говорить о ригпа в терминологии учения Дзогчен".

----------


## Legba

> Да что вы так привязаны к этому "Ригпа". 
> После распознавания, до Ригпа ещё пиликать и пиликать.
> "Ознакомление" - это ещё не Ригпа. Это только введение в Ригпа.
> "Ознакомление" показывает на что это Ригпа похоже.


Ну, Сергей!
Вы же себе противоречите. Уже было сказано, что логика неуместна, но не до такой же стпени!
Ригпа - состояние ума, черт с ней, с длительностью.
Во время ознакомления оно, по идее, должно возникнуть (ОК, ненадолго, на секундочку).
А теперь Вы вдруг заявляете, что на ознакомлении это НЕ Ригпа, а что-то ПОХОЖЕЕ. Приехали.... Тогда и в дальнейшей практике Вы будете достигать не Ригпа, а чего-то похожего, поскольку Ригпа не пробовали  :Smilie: 

Я, чесслово, не понимаю - нешто так сложно признать факт возможности того что:

1. Во время ригпа-цал-ванг, сиречь Ознакомления, можно ни с чем и не Ознакомится, а все про..пустить.
2. С большинством практиков невеликих способностей так и происходит
3. Не будучи Ознакомленным с "вкусом" Ригпа бессмысленно практиковать рушены, семдзины и т.д., поскольку они рассчитаны на повторное раскрытие и продление во времени *правильно распознанного* состояния.

Ни одна из приведенных Вами цитат не противоречит этим тезисам.
Противоречит им только, простите, желание быть практиком Дзогпа Ченпо во чтобы это ни стало  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Ну, Сергей!
> Вы же себе противоречите. Уже было сказано, что логика неуместна, но не до такой же стпени!
> Ригпа - состояние ума, черт с ней, с длительностью.
> Во время ознакомления оно, по идее, должно возникнуть (ОК, ненадолго, на секундочку).


Не противоречу.
ИМХО, у нас может возникнуть переживание, которое поможет УВИДЕТЬ проблеск Ригпа.
Сможем мы его увидеть или нет, но учитель уже дал нам на него указание.
Если у нас есть передача учителя, мы можем сами повторять этот момент указания на Ригпа. А для того, чтобы не принять за Ригпа какие-либо переживания нужно продолжать работать с учителем.



> А теперь Вы вдруг заявляете, что на ознакомлении это НЕ Ригпа, а что-то ПОХОЖЕЕ. Приехали.... Тогда и в дальнейшей практике Вы будете достигать не Ригпа, а чего-то похожего, поскольку Ригпа не пробовали


Смотря что вы подразумеваете под Ригпа , смотря что, вы ожидаете получить после ознакомления, и смотря какой вывод, на ваш взгляд, можно сделать, если Ригпа в этот раз не распознано.




> Я, чесслово, не понимаю - нешто так сложно признать факт возможности того что:
> 
> 1. Во время ригпа-цал-ванг, сиречь Ознакомления, можно ни с чем и не Ознакомится, а все про..пустить.
> 2. С большинством практиков невеликих способностей так и происходит
> 3. Не будучи Ознакомленным с "вкусом" Ригпа бессмысленно практиковать рушены, семдзины и т.д., поскольку они рассчитаны на повторное раскрытие и продление во времени *правильно распознанного* состояния.


Ок! Можно и признать.  :Smilie:  Только хорошо бы разобраться в используемых терминах, дабы говорить об одном и том же.
Я так полагаю (могу и ошибаться) (всё ИМХО! - делаю собственные (другого опыта у меня нет) выводы из слов учителей): 

1. Можно и не ознакомиться  :Smilie: , но передача получена - учитель дал некоторые переживания, указующие где искать.
2. Возможно, что так и происходит. Но это ещё ничего не говорит. Передача есть -  можно практиковать.
3. Получив передачу учителя, даже если не распознано Ригпа, можно практиковать рушены, семдзины и т.д., при условии, что на них есть передача. Они могут помочь распознать Ригпа, ибо передача уже есть.



> Ни одна из приведенных Вами цитат не противоречит этим тезисам.
> Противоречит им только, простите, желание быть практиком Дзогпа Ченпо во чтобы это ни стало


Ваше желание?

----------


## Грег

А вообще, я рекомендую сейчас слушать трансляцию, если есть возможность.
Думаю, лучше слушать разъяснения компетентного учителя.
Ринпоче прекрасно объясняет все вопросы, если внимательно слушать.
Так же, рекомендую читать книги (могу дать приблизительный список, по Дзогчену, если никто эти книги не знает - они все есть в свободной продаже) для разъяснения интеллектуальных вопросов.
А ещё лучше, получить передачу и практиковать, раз есть такой интерес.
И на собственном опыте пытаться понять, что такое Ригпа, вместо того, чтобы пытаться понять его умом.

Вопросы, как говорит Ринпоче, никогда не кончаются.

----------


## PampKin Head

Я так понимаю, у многих вопросы по ключевым моментам никогда и не начинаются.

----------


## Грег

> Я так понимаю, у многих вопросы никогда и не начинаются.


Вы о чём?

----------


## ullu

> 3. Не будучи Ознакомленным с "вкусом" Ригпа бессмысленно практиковать рушены, семдзины и т.д., поскольку они рассчитаны на повторное раскрытие и продление во времени *правильно распознанного* состояния.


Ринпоче сегодня сказал, что это не бессмысленно.

----------


## Legba

> Ринпоче сегодня сказал, что это не бессмысленно.


У меня, к сожалению, нет возможности слушать трансляцию. 
Можно поподробнее - как он это объяснил?

"Первое из этих трех изречений — Прямое введение. *Непременное условие* основной практики Упадеши — *предварительное проявление состояние ригпа.* Как мы уже видели, это и есть прямое введение."
Н.Н.Римпоче. 21 Семзин.

----------


## Грег

> У меня, к сожалению, нет возможности слушать трансляцию.


Legba, ну так почитайте тогда книги Ринпоче. Будут заложены хоть какие-то основы.
А то получается как испорченный телефон - пытаешься своими словами передать чужие, так тебе ещё говорят, что ты себе же и противоречишь  :Smilie: .



> Можно поподробнее - как он это объяснил?


Так я это уже говорил  :Smilie:  - делаете практики, помогающие вам обнаружить это состояние - гуру-йогу, рушены, семзины. И, постепенно, ваша способность к распознаванию будет возрастать.



> "Первое из этих трех изречений — Прямое введение. *Непременное условие* основной практики Упадеши — *предварительное проявление состояние ригпа.* Как мы уже видели, это и есть прямое введение."
> Н.Н.Римпоче. 21 Семзин.


Legba, ну какая Упадеша?  :Smilie: 
Вы понимаете к какому из 3-х изречений Гараба Дорже относят Упадешу?
К ТРЕТЬЕМУ, - самому последнему, когда уже есть устойчивость в Ригпа.
Вы путаете начальную стадию ознакомления и устойчивое приближение к "окончанию"  :Smilie: .
Конечно, для практики последней стадии необходимо "прямое введение", но до него ещё нужно добраться.  :Smilie: 

Вы задаёте вопросы, на которые не слушаете ответы, пытаясь их оспорить , типа - "а я слышал, что это не так". Если вы знаете, то зачем задаёте вопросы?
Невозможно вкратце объяснить всю теорию Дзогчена в одной теме форума. Об этом тома пишут.
Если у вас нет возможности слушать трансляцию, но вам интересна эта тема, то почитайте книги Ринпоче.
А отвечать на отрывочные вопросы очень сложно, тем более, если доверия к словам отвечающего нет.

----------


## Legba

Сергей, вот любопытно, как по Вашему я цитирую Римпоче - не читая?  :Smilie: 
Упадеша - извольте:

 СЕМЗИН (sems 'dzin) — это методы, которые *принадлежат системе Упадеша* и используются для того, чтобы вызвать у практикующего конкретное переживание, или ньям (nyams).
Н.Н.Римпоче. 21 Семзин.

Речь у нас шла о семзинах, если я ничего не путаю.
Э?

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, вот любопытно, как по Вашему я цитирую Римпоче - не читая? 
> Упадеша - извольте:


Не знаю  :Smilie: .
Видать не очень внимательно читали.  :Smilie: 

Просто, такое ощущение, что вы всё время пытаетесь забежать вперёд и ухватить себя за нос там, куда вы ещё не дошли (без обид).



> СЕМЗИН (sems 'dzin) — это методы, которые *принадлежат системе Упадеша* и используются для того, чтобы вызвать у практикующего конкретное переживание, или ньям (nyams).
> Н.Н.Римпоче. 21 Семзин.
> 
> Речь у нас шла о семзинах, если я ничего не путаю.
> Э?


Да, семзины относятся к разделу Упадеши.
Но, как говорил Ринпоче на прошлом открытом ритрите по СМС, их можно применять для тренировки ума в распознавании даже если ещё нет самого распознавания, при условии, что есть передача. Просто, в разных случаях у семзинов будет разный смысл.

В Дзогчене нет никаких ограничений на применение любых практик.
Только наверное - отсутствие на них передачи.
Но есть практики, которые, скорее всего, не принесут никакой пользы (впрочем и вреда тоже могу не принести, а время на них будет потеряно) без предварительной подготовки - касательно Упадеши - устойчивость Ригпа.
Поэтому, сама практика по системе Упадеши без устойчивости в Ригпа невозможна и, тем более, невозможна без распознавания.

----------


## Legba

Но есть практики, которые, скорее всего, не принесут никакой пользы (впрочем и вреда тоже могу не принести, а время на них будет потеряно) без предварительной подготовки - касательно Упадеши - устойчивость Ригпа.
Поэтому, сама практика по системе Упадеши без устойчивости в Ригпа невозможна и, тем более, невозможна без распознавания.

УРА! "Крокодильчик сказал доброе слово!" (с)
Я же не говорил, что семзинами заниматься нельзя.
Можно, отчего нет  :Smilie: .
Итак, Вы, кажется, наконец согласились, что практика семзинов без распознавания эээ..., хорошо, не слишком эффективна. Про трекчо и тхогей, я думаю, базара нет? :Smilie:  
Так что, может быть, разумнее усердствовать в нендро, чем в семзинах, которые конечно *можно делать*, но, получается *нельзя сделать*? :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Поэтому, сама практика по системе Упадеши без устойчивости в Ригпа невозможна и, тем более, невозможна без распознавания.


А зачем практиковать, когда ригпа уже устойчиво?

----------


## PampKin Head

Устойчивость в Ригпа может составлять одну секунду.

15 мин - можно уже учить Дзогчен. (Токден Шакья Шри).

Не оставлять Ригпа -> Шакьямуни, Ганраб Дорже.

---

Бхусуку развивает длительность пребывания в Ригпа - основная практика.

----------


## Грег

> А зачем практиковать, когда ригпа уже устойчиво?


Не совсем понял ваш вопрос.  :EEK!:   :Confused:  

У меня возникли несколько вопросов:

1. третий завет Гараба Дорже относится к практике, или к отсутствию практики?
2. для достижения, к примеру, "радужного тела" нужна практика или нет?
3. практика когда-нибудь кончается?

PS. к тому же, смотря какой смысл вы вкладываете в понятие "устойчивость Ригпа"...

----------


## Грег

> УРА! "Крокодильчик сказал доброе слово!" (с)
> Я же не говорил, что семзинами заниматься нельзя.
> Можно, отчего нет .
> Итак, Вы, кажется, наконец согласились, что практика семзинов без распознавания эээ..., хорошо, не слишком эффективна. Про трекчо и тхогей, я думаю, базара нет? 
> Так что, может быть, разумнее усердствовать в нендро, чем в семзинах, которые конечно *можно делать*, но, получается *нельзя сделать*?


блин...  :Smilie: 
Legba, вы опять ничего не поняли.
Я не согласился и не несогласился.
И, я не говорил, что "не слишком эффективна" - она может быть очень эффективна. И её эффектом будет - распознавание или даже устойчивое распознавание. Просто, семзины на ранней стадии и в практике Упадеши, к примеру, будут нести несколько различный смысл, но это не говорит, что они будут малоэффективны.
Практик Дзогчена не ограничен никакими конкретными практиками. Нужно ему нёндро - делает нёндро, нужны семзины - делает семзины, нужны тантрийские практики  - делает тантрийские практики и т.д..
Главное осознавать!!! , что тебе это в данный момент нужно.
К тому же, как я уже говорил, на мой взгляд, почти все практики Дзогчена можно назвать предварительными или вспомогательными.
Самая главная практика - осознавание!!! и её интеграция с повседневной жизнью.
Поэтому - ЧТО на данный момент разумнее - практик сам решает, либо ему это подсказывает опытный учитель.

----------


## Legba

Дорогой Сергей!
Вот я чего не пойму.
Я читаю Намкай Норбу Римпоче - выходит одно.
Причем все четко, гладко и ясно.
Слушаю Вас - ни черта не понимаю, текстам Вы противоречите, и ссылаетесь на то, что дескать это когда-то говорили.
Ну как-же так?
Написано - семдзины практика Упадеши. Все четко.
Вы говорите - ну нет, не совсем, хотя вроде и да....  :Confused:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Legba, а Вы получали передачу от Чогьяла Намкай Норбу?

----------


## Грег

> Дорогой Сергей!
> Вот я чего не пойму.
> Я читаю Намкай Норбу Римпоче - выходит одно.
> Причем все четко, гладко и ясно.
> Слушаю Вас - ни черта не понимаю, текстам Вы противоречите, и ссылаетесь на то, что дескать это когда-то говорили.
> Ну как-же так?
> Написано - семдзины практика Упадеши. Все четко.
> Вы говорите - ну нет, не совсем, хотя вроде и да....


Эх, Legba.
Откуда же у вас вопросы, если для вас "все четко, гладко и ясно"?
Поймите один из самых главных "принципов" Дзогчена - нет в Дзогчене никакого "чётко". Нет никаких раз и на всегда  застывших правил, типа - это - ТО, а это - ЭТО, или делай - ТО, а ЭТО - не делай. 
Считаешь, что тебе ЭТО нужно? - делай, главное, чтобы были передачи на ЭТО, разъяснения КАК это делать и понимание того, что делаешь.
Вам бы лучше попрактиковать, вместо интеллектуального выяснения - нужно/ненужно.
А для этого, сначала получить передачу от учителя.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я читаю Намкай Норбу Римпоче - выходит одно.


А я ещё иногда трансляции слушаю, на ритриты езжу и практиковать пытаюсь.  :Smilie: 
И выходит не одно, а и одно и другое и третье и четвёртое с пятым...  :Smilie: 
Как в медицинской энциклопедии - написано что при апендиците должно болеть справа внизу, а бывает, что просто желудок болит или ничего не болит :Smilie:  - а всё равно аппендицит  :Smilie: .

----------


## Legba

> Legba, а Вы получали передачу от Чогьяла Намкай Норбу?


Получал. Счел себя, по вполне объективным причинам, неподходящим для учения Дзогчен сосудом. Отправился слушать Учения, более подходящие для моего уровня. Не в коем случае не в обиду Норбу Римпоче, но он мало останавливается на учениях для низшего типа личности. Скажем, я нигде не встречал его комментариев на "внешние" практики нендро.
Тем не менее, разобраться хочется - на сугубо интеллектуальном уровне - как могу. "Вкус"* любого* процесса, будь это практика Дзогчен или варка борща, непередаваем. Тем не менее, представляется возможным обрести некоторое представление - типа такой суп, из свеклы, с картоплей...  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Практик Дзогчена не ограничен никакими конкретными практиками.


1000 раз согласен!!! Практик Дзогчена Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не ограничен никакими конкретными практиками.

----------


## ullu

> У меня, к сожалению, нет возможности слушать трансляцию. 
> Можно поподробнее - как он это объяснил?
> 
> "Первое из этих трех изречений — Прямое введение. *Непременное условие* основной практики Упадеши — *предварительное проявление состояние ригпа.* Как мы уже видели, это и есть прямое введение."
> Н.Н.Римпоче. 21 Семзин.


объяснил что в момент передачи мы соединяемся с линией передачи, и это становится причиной для того что бы мы могли практиковать семдзины и рушены и раскрыть свое состояние посредством личной практики.

----------


## ullu

> Счел себя, по вполне объективным причинам, неподходящим для учения Дзогчен сосудом. Отправился слушать Учения, более подходящие для моего уровня.


ИМХО.
на этом моменте Ринпоче так же подробно останавливался , впрочем он почти на каждом ретрите говорит о том, что такой подход в корне не правильный.
Он говорит, что просто так с учением дзогчен встретиться невозможно, раз вы получили передачу значит у вас уже есть связь. Раз есть связь то у вас уже есть возможность это практиковать. и нужно не отказываться от дзогчен, а правильно применять полученые наставления.
Если недостает способностей надо обнаружить как их  развить вторичными практиками.
Ринпоче никогда не запрещал получать учения других традиций. напротив, он только привествует, когда ученик, видя что ему недостает способности разувивает её доступными ему сопособами. Единственное чего просит Ринпоче это о том, что бы практикуя разные методы мы не забывали применять принцип дзогчен - оставаться в мгновенном присуствии, или если это невозможно, то сохранять осознанность. нет никаких проблем с тем, что бы развивая относительную бодхичитту в этот момент сохранять осознанность .
Поэтому мне не совсем понятно зачем отказываться от сохранения осознанности и пребывания в мгновенном присуствии? 




> Не в коем случае не в обиду Норбу Римпоче, но он мало останавливается на учениях для низшего типа личности.


СМС базового уровня. Учение Сэмде , там есть раздел как практиковать низшему типу . 



> Скажем, я нигде не встречал его комментариев на "внешние" практики нендро.


Лестница к освобождению.

----------


## PampKin Head

> объяснил что в момент передачи мы соединяемся с линией передачи, и это становится причиной для того что бы мы могли практиковать семдзины и рушены и раскрыть свое состояние посредством личной практики.


Так и в Тантра-Ваджраяне тоже самое... Просто столько про Плод не говорят.




> Единственное чего просит Ринпоче это о том, что бы практикуя разные методы мы не забывали применять принцип дзогчен - оставаться в мгновенном присуствии, или если это невозможно, то сохранять осознанность. нет никаких проблем с тем, что бы развивая относительную бодхичитту в этот момент сохранять осознанность .


Это и Тхераваде так, и в Дзен (о осознаности)...
Будет узнавание собственного лица - будем сосредоточиваться на изначальном состоянии.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Скажем, я нигде не встречал его комментариев на "внешние" практики нендро.


Вы имеете в виду четыре осознавания? Ринпоче на каждом ретрите говорит о непостоянстве и смерти, о драгоценном человеческом рождении, о карме, о недостатках сансары. Если Ринпоче специально не объявляет: "А сейчас я буду объяснять внешние нёндро", это еще не значит, что он их не объясняет. Первая часть "Драгоценного Сосуда" также об этом.

Мне это напоминает беседу между Пупышевым и Алексом Берзином, в которой я также принимал участие. Это было вскоре после того, как Ринпоче провел ретрит в Улан-Удэ в 1994. Виктор Николаевич тогда заявил, что то, чему учит Ринпоче вообще не буддизм, поскольку он не объясняет бодхичитту. Я потом посмотрел транскрипт этого ретрита (сам я на нем не был) - весь первый день был посвящен именно бодхичитте, причем именно относительной бодхичитте, а не бодхичитте в смысле дзогчен. Это пример фильтров, через которые мы все воспринимаем: что хотим увидеть, то и видим, а что не хотим, игнорируем. Кстати, тогда же Алекс заявил, что Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - бонец.  :Smilie: 

Если же Вы о классическом наборе нёндро: прибежище, мандала, ваджрасаттва, гуру-йога, то Ринпоче подробно объясняет их в тех случаях, когда передает цикл учений, в котором эти нёндро предписываются.

----------


## Legba

оставаться в мгновенном присуствии, или если это невозможно, то сохранять осознанность
Я к этому не способен. О себе судите сами - воля Ваша. А проверить-то просто. Вы делаете орфографические и пунктуационные ошибки, общаясь здесь, на форуме?  :Smilie: 

 Учение Сэмде , там есть раздел как практиковать низшему типу 
Семде это раздел Дзогпа Ченпо. Вы вообще понимаете, о чем говорите?! Низшая личность (Я) и Сутру-то не тянет.....

Лестница к освобождению.

Ээээ, простие.... Что то я там не помню такого. Где это там про изъяны сансары? Про драгоценную человеческую жизнь? Или я с чем-то путаю?

----------


## ullu

> Это и Тхераваде так, и в Дзен (о осознаности)...
> Будет узнавание собственного лица - будем сосредоточиваться на изначальном состоянии.


Ну так все же к одному ведет.
А Ринпоче ещё замечательно говорит о том как сохранять осознанность - в каждый момент мы делаем все, что можем.

----------


## Грег

> 1000 раз согласен!!! Практик Дзогчена Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не ограничен никакими конкретными практиками.


Ну... я несколько не о том.
Прошу прощения, за неверно сказанное.
Я хотел сказать, что практик Дзогчена не ограничен привязанностью к применению каких-либо конкретных практик. Разве что, ограничениями в собственном уме. 
И может применять любые практики в любое время, если это осознаёт  :Smilie: .
Если не осознаёт - идёт к учителю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Вы имеете в виду четыре осознавания? Ринпоче на каждом ретрите говорит о непостоянстве и смерти, о драгоценном человеческом рождении, о карме, о недостатках сансары.
Игорь, не лукавьте. Я представляю, какое место уделяет Римпоче этим темам. Возможно для того, кто все это знает на зубок, промедитировал до дыр и т.д., весьма полезно послушать об этом еще и в контексте Дзогпа Ченпо. В течении дай Будда часа за недельный ритрит. :Smilie: . Я лично за это время успеваю прореагировать только в духе "кто здесь?"  :Embarrassment:  Прекрасно, что бодхичитте был уделен целый день. Но некоторым даже целого дня как-то не хватает. На мой взгляд, Дзогпа Ченпо нечто сродни "чемпионской программе накачки трицепсов". Типа того: "возьмите гантелю весом 100кг. и жмите так-то".  :Smilie:  Проблема не в том, что это *неправильная* программа. Проблема в том, что для того, кто НЕ может поднять эту гантелю эта программа *бессмысленна*. И странно у тренера, тренирующего чемпионов, выспрашивать о том, как правильно за гриф ухватиться. Тем более, когда чемпионов такое количество. Вернее, мне кажется, отправиться в группу лечебной физкультуры. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ullu

> оставаться в мгновенном присуствии, или если это невозможно, то сохранять осознанность
> Я к этому не способен. О себе судите сами - воля Ваша. А проверить-то просто. Вы делаете орфографические и пунктуационные ошибки, общаясь здесь, на форуме?


Делать это настолько, насколько способны. Тогда эта способность будет развиваться.



> Учение Сэмде , там есть раздел как практиковать низшему типу 
> Семде это раздел Дзогпа Ченпо. Вы вообще понимаете, о чем говорите?! Низшая личность (Я) и Сутру-то не тянет.....


В тексте ясно сказано 
для низшей личности с низшими способностями делать то-то
для низшей личности со средними то-то
для низшей с высшими то-то.
для средней личности с низшими спобностями то-то...и так далее...всего 9 типов личности.




> Лестница к освобождению.
> 
> Ээээ, простие.... Что то я там не помню такого. Где это там про изъяны сансары? Про драгоценную человеческую жизнь? Или я с чем-то путаю?


Это есть в Драгоценном сосуде . 
Объяснение трех упражнений - в нравственности, созерцании и различающей мудрости, четырех осознаваний - драгоценности человеческого рождения, кармы, непостоянства, страдания сансары. Объяснения как следовать учителю.
Благие и неблагие действия, безмерные, парамиты, объяснение смысла прибежища, способы зарождения бодхичитты и объяснения как все это практиковать и какие методы для этого применять.
Да и не надо далеко ходить, на учении которое было сейчас много времени уделялось этим темам.

----------


## ullu

> Проблема не в том, что это *неправильная* программа. Проблема в том, что для того, кто НЕ может поднять эту гантелю эта программа *бессмысленна*.


Смысл заключается не в том, что бы получать результат, а в непрерывности устремленности в правильном направлении и правильных усилий.

----------


## Legba

Дорогая ullu!
Прошу Вас, проделайте простое упражнение.
Возьмите с полки "Драгоценный сосуд". Там, сколь я помню, учение и Сутры, и Тантры, и Дзогчена. Теперь возьмите первый том Ламрима Чже Цзонкапы, "Этапы развития низшей личности". Положите рядом. Теперь сравните их толщину. Можете еще крохотную книжицу "Учение Семде" рядом положить.Вопросы есть?  :Smilie:  
Я уже объяснил, до меня туго доходит. 
В "Драгоценном Сосуде" парамиты чуть ли не просто перечислены. Если память мне не изменяет  - это один разворот. Когда знаешь на зубок Бодхичарьяаватару - этого, конечно, хватит. А если нет? Вряд-ли Шантидева так парился и писал все это, если живые существа вполне могут обойтись. А времена для Дхармы с тех пор стали только хуже.

В чем Вы меня хотите убедить?
У Вас есть высшие способности, Вы сами говорили. 
У меня нет, ну что поделаешь. Так уж бывает  :Wink:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Проблема не в том, что это неправильная программа. Проблема в том, что для того, кто НЕ может поднять эту гантелю эта программа бессмысленна...


Думаю, не последнюю роль играет кармическая связь с Линией Передачи и коренным Учителем.

----------


## Legba

> Смысл заключается не в том, что бы получать результат, а в непрерывности устремленности в правильном направлении и правильных усилий.


Тягать изо всех сил гантелю, которую не можешь поднять?
Или заняться аутотренингом - "Я поднимаааю гаантэээлю!"? :Wink: 

Простие ullu, мне нужен результат. В момент смерти моя устремленность в правильном направлении гроша ломанного стоить не будет. А уж при жизни и подавно  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> В чем Вы меня хотите убедить?


В том , что сохранение осознанности и присутствия белого А в процессе практики и в повседневной жизни вам нисколько не повредит.

----------


## ullu

А ещё я думаю стоит сменить формулировку. 
Вместо - "у меня нет способностей практиоквать дзогчен " наверное стоит говорить - "одной практики Гуру-йоги в стиле дзогчен мне для реализации пока недостаточно".
Нет?

----------


## ullu

> Простие ullu, мне нужен результат. В момент смерти моя устремленность в правильном направлении гроша ломанного стоить не будет. А уж при жизни и подавно


не думаю.
поскольку правильная устремленность это один из 8 пунктов восьмеричного пути.
а вот правильного результата там нет.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> В чем Вы меня хотите убедить?
> У Вас есть высшие способности, Вы сами говорили. 
> У меня нет, ну что поделаешь. Так уж бывает


Ерунда.  :Smilie:  У вас есть интерес, значит есть и способности. 
Малые они или большие, но если вы это ОСОЗНАЁТЕ, значит уже ЕСТЬ результат!
Если вы считаете, что способности у вас слабые, то их можно развить. 
Вероятно, вам вот эта ваша нацеленность на результат и мешает.
И ещё этот "аутотренинг", что вы гантелю поднять не можете.  :Smilie: 
Ребёнок, когда рождается, не умеет ни ходить, ни говорить. И, тем не менее, всему учится и никакой цели при этом не имеет.  :Smilie: 
Попробуйте просто практиковать без всякой нацеленности на результат.
А для этого нужно иметь доверие к учению и тому, что говорит учитель.
Попробуйте не создавать никаких собственных концепций, просто поверить учению и учителю и какое-то время просто практиковать. 
...может и не один год... 




> Простие ullu, мне нужен результат. В момент смерти моя устремленность в правильном направлении гроша ломанного стоить не будет. А уж при жизни и подавно.


У вас просто какой-то "неправильный" аутотренинг получается  :Smilie: .
У вас вроде бы желание есть, но вы сами себя убеждаете, что ничего не получится.

----------


## Legba

ullu, давайте на чистоту.  :Wink: 
Вернемся к началу.
Дзогпа Ченпо практика для учеников с высшими способностями.
Это Римпоче неоднократно сообщал, и в других книжках об этом тоже пишут. О.К?
Идем дальше.
Данная формулировка подразумевает, что существуют индивиды НЕ обладающие оными способностями, иначе оные способности не были бы "высшими". Высшим можно быть только по отношению к чему-то.
Почему вдруг Вам не нравится формулировка "не обладаю высшими способностями"?
Эти способности что, должны быть у всех, у кого слюна изо рта не капает?
Не имбицил - так дзогченпа?  :Smilie: 

 сохранение осознанности и присутствия белого А в процессе практики и в повседневной жизни вам нисколько не повредит
Есессно, не повредит. И поднимать гантелю в 100кг я бы тоже не отказался. Выхожу, понимаешь, на пляж - и все девчонки мои  :Smilie:  Но - не выходит. Ни то, ни другое.

----------


## Грег

Legba, вот вы всё ещё в инете, а через 20 минут начало трансляции Ринпоче.
А вы говорите, что нет возможности слушать.
Или вы за траффик платите? Ну тогда нет вопросов...
Хотя...  я сейчас тоже плачУ...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Есессно, не повредит. И поднимать гантелю в 100кг я бы тоже не отказался. Выхожу, понимаешь, на пляж - и все девчонки мои  Но - не выходит. Ни то, ни другое.


Потому что очень сильно хотите.
Это, ИМХО, вам и мешает.
Нацеленность на результат, в "нашем случае" - препятствие в практике.

И не забудьте, что Дзогчен - полный путь!
А это предполагает, что в нём есть практики для любого уровня практикующих.
Просто у вас пока, похоже, нет доверия к учению, потому как вам не виден непосредственный и быстрый результат. Или вы его не видите пока.
Но всё это лечится доверием к учению, ИМХО.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

2 Сергей.
Ну уж, коль скоро мы перешли на личности....  :Smilie: 
Я поверил Учителю и учению. Мне сказали - "нет способностей - надо развивать, а не тешить себя иллюзиями". Соответственно, я практикую то, что могу, в силу своего скудоумия. И не лезу в практики для людей с высшими способностями понимая, что это просто трата времени.
Мне кажется ребята, это вы не поверили учению. Отказались признать, что все ой как не просто. Но это так, ИМХО.

Накопление заслуг — главная причина для достижения тел формы: самбхогакайи и нирманакайи. По этому поводу взгляды всех тибетских школ совпадают. Однако основные пункты поведения бодхисаттвы — это "4 отношения, которые привлекают учеников"133 и "6 совершенств": таков высший путь накопления заслуг, как это показывает "Бодхичарьяаватара" Шантидевы. 
Однако накопление стольких заслуг имеет единственную цель — способствовать условиям, необходимым, чтобы приступить к накоплению мудрости. Подобно этому человек учится читать по-тибетски, чтобы изучать сутры, тантры и другие тексты, принадлежащие к тибетской культуре.
Н.Н.Римпоче "ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ ВОПРОСОВ УЧИТЕЛЮ ДЗОГЧЕНА"

Если накопил заслуги/выучил тибетский  -   накапливай мудрость/изучай тескты. Если нет - о чем вообще речь? Римпоче дает весьма краткие наставления для учеников с низкими способностями. Даже эти наставления рассчитаны на аудиторию с серьезной подготовкой. Не мне вам рассказывать, как бывает "перекашивает" российских "дзогченпа". Почему так происходит? Завышенное отношение к себе, только и всего.

----------

Denli (20.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> ullu, давайте на чистоту. 
> Вернемся к началу.
> Дзогпа Ченпо практика для учеников с высшими способностями.


нет такого метода - практика дзогчпа ченпо. 
Есть 4 чожага трекчо,  есть Гуру-йога , есть Гуру-йога белого А, есть Ганапуджа, есть шитро, есть методЫ из раздела Сэмде, есть методЫ из раздела лонгдэ, есть методЫ из раздела менангдэ.
есть методы янтра-йоги, есть сосредоточение с поддержкой...есть тодрол.
о каком конкретно методе вы говорите ?




> Почему вдруг Вам не нравится формулировка "не обладаю высшими способностями"?


Она недостаточно конкретно указывает на проблему. Следовательно невоможно найти способ решения проблемы.
В чем заключается отсуствие высших способностей? 



> сохранение осознанности и присутствия белого А в процессе практики и в повседневной жизни вам нисколько не повредит
> Есессно, не повредит. И поднимать гантелю в 100кг я бы тоже не отказался. Выхожу, понимаешь, на пляж - и все девчонки мои  Но - не выходит. Ни то, ни другое.


Не верю что вам так трудно написать себе на холодильнике записку - не забудь сказать  А . прочитать, сказать, ощутить присутствие , посвятить заслуги. Так же не верю, что вам очень сложно выучить мелодию песни Ваджра и петь её время от времени.

----------


## Legba

Вот я ужо буду цитатами разговаривать!
о каком конкретно методе вы говорите ?

Подводя итог, нужно сказать, что "Дзогчен" означает суть трех аспектов — Основы, Пути и Плода; и под словом "дзогченпа" или "практикующий Дзогчен" подразумевают человека, который *обладает реальным внутренним знанием.*

В чем заключается отсуствие высших способностей?
Про "три основы Пути" слыхали? Так вот, у меня их нет, или явно недостаточно.

В "Глубоком пути за пределами четырех привязанностей", сочинении традиции Сакья, мы читаем: 

Если мы привязаны к этой жизни, мы — не практикующие.
Если мы привязаны к сансаре, у нас нет воли к освобождению себя.
Если мы привязаны к своей выгоде, бодхичитта не для нас.
Если мы привязаны к понятиям, мы не обладаем "Воззрением".



Так же не верю, что вам очень сложно выучить мелодию песни Ваджра и петь её время от времени.
Да, а Вам, я полагаю не сложно будет повесить на холодильник (что за упадеша такая? :Wink: ) списочек из 10 недобродетелей. И проверять, есть ли у Вас не то, что абсолютная бодхичитта.... Не то, что относительная.... А хотя-бы нравственные предпосылки для получения и сохранения в чистоте обета Бодхисаттвы. Впрочем, это я заврался, извините. Не кажну ночь переписываюсь с обладающими высшими способностями.

----------


## Грег

> 2 Сергей.
> Ну уж, коль скоро мы перешли на личности....


Это не мы перешли. Это вы сами рассказали - какой вы неспособный практик.
И, вообще говоря, выбранные вами цитаты, говорят только о том, что вы "никакой" практик, что с точки зрения Дзогчена, что с точки зрения Сутры.
 :Smilie: 



> Если накопил заслуги/выучил тибетский  -   накапливай мудрость/изучай тескты. Если нет - о чем вообще речь? Римпоче дает весьма краткие наставления для учеников с низкими способностями. Даже эти наставления рассчитаны на аудиторию с серьезной подготовкой. Не мне вам рассказывать, как бывает "перекашивает" российских "дзогченпа". Почему так происходит? Завышенное отношение к себе, только и всего.


Думайте о себе, а не о том "как бывает "перекашивает" российских "дзогченпа" ". 

А вообще, интересно  :Smilie:  - Вы сами задаёте вопросы на которые потом сами и  отвечаете, убеждая себя же. Не, Legba, у вас серьёзно, неправильный "аутотренинг".
Если, конечно, это не ирония.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Да, а Вам, я полагаю не сложно будет повесить на холодильник (что за упадеша такая?) списочек из 10 недобродетелей. И проверять, есть ли у Вас не то, что абсолютная бодхичитта.... Не то, что относительная.... А хотя-бы нравственные предпосылки для получения и сохранения в чистоте обета Бодхисаттвы. Впрочем, это я заврался, извините. Не кажну ночь переписываюсь с обладающими высшими способностями.


Вы иронизируете?

----------


## PampKin Head

Я думаю, что проблема Лекпы решается в рамках традиционных отношений учитель-ученик. У каждого есть списочек вопросов, просто жизненно важных для него как практика. В естественной буддийской среде ученик идет, общается и получает *конкретные личные наставления для него*. И продолжает свою *личную* практику.

Полагаю, что нескольких индивидуальных диалогов ННР с Лекпой вполне хватило бы, чтобы устранить многие сомнения и недопонимания. Жаль, что это трудно осуществимо.

P.S. А что до понимания и пребывания братье\систер... Их сифилис, пусть сами и лечат в силу своего разумения... Собственно, как и я - свой собственный.

----------


## ullu

> Вот я ужо буду цитатами разговаривать!
> о каком конкретно методе вы говорите ?
> Подводя итог, нужно сказать, что "Дзогчен" означает суть трех аспектов — Основы, Пути и Плода; и под словом "дзогченпа" или "практикующий Дзогчен" подразумевают человека, который *обладает реальным внутренним знанием.*


но эта цитатат говорит только о том, что не надо называть себя практикующим дзогчен до того момента пока не обладаешь реальным внутренним знанием.
В ней не говорится о том, что тому кто не обладает этим знанием нет смысла практиковать семдзины и рушены что бы это знание раскрыть. В ней так же не говорится о том, что нет смысла практиковать Гуру-йогу . В ней так же не говорится о том, что нет смысла практиковать методы Семдэ и Лонгдэ.
В нет ни слова о том, что этому человеку бесполезно делать тронду и практики из особого нендро дзогчен.

В ней говорится только о том, что для того что бы перейти к практике трегчо необходимо обладать реальным знанием.
Но в ней не говорится о том, что если мы прямо сейчас не можем применять метод трегчо то нам не надо практиковать другие методы этого пути.




> В чем заключается отсуствие высших способностей?
> Про "три основы Пути" слыхали? Так вот, у меня их нет, или явно недостаточно.


Так я и говорю - пока вам одной Гуру-йоги недостаточно для реализациии требуются другие практики.
но это же совсем другое нежели сказать - я не могу практиковать дзогчен потому что у меня нет способностей и не буду.
Это означает что когда нет способностей мы их развиваем до тех пор пока не сможем обнаружить мгновеное присутствие.
Только мне непонятно почему все против таких замечательных методов для развития способностей как семдзины и рушены? Почему очистительная практика Ваджрасаттвы считается чем-то очень доступным всем , новичкам...старичкам...типа нечто такое простенькое, не тантра, не дзогчен....Ваджрасаттву 100 слогов начитать...( наверное потому что никто не задумывается что правильно начитывать Ваджрасаттву пребывая в состоянии Ваджрасаттвы? А если вспомнить что это за состояние...и вспомнить о том, что эта практика одна способна привести к полной реализации...)
Так даже речь не об этом, а о том почему очищение 6 лок, тоже очистительная практика , но называется "страшным" словом рушен и относится к разделу упадеши дзогчен, она сразу считается недоступной простым смертным?
Что. в состоянии Ваджрасаттвы пребывать проще чем в состоянии Гуру-йоги?
И понимает ли тот кто делает эту практику . что он делает, если считает что пребывать в состоянии Ваджрасаттвы это не тоже самое что пребывать в состоянии Гуру-йоги? А если не понимает то как он может это практиковать?
но никто не против того что бы он это практиковал, все говорят - о, молодец. он не стал делать дзогченовскую Гуру-йогу, а стал делать Ваджрасаттву...будто это разные практики.
Это было лирическое отступление )




> Да, а Вам, я полагаю не сложно будет повесить на холодильник (что за упадеша такая?) списочек из 10 недобродетелей. И проверять, есть ли у Вас не то, что абсолютная бодхичитта.... Не то, что относительная.... А хотя-бы нравственные предпосылки для получения и сохранения в чистоте обета Бодхисаттвы.


это не честно.
Я вам предложила выход, а вы мне тупик.
ну я проверю что у меня нет этих предпосылок...и что? 
листок на холодильнике, я рядом с холодильником в депрессии, расцарапала лицо руками, посыпала голову пеплом, намазала взбитыми сливками,съела в доме всю еду...а предпосылок как небыло так и нет... и незнаю что мне делать. А вот если бы у меня висело А я бы знала что делать - прочла, сказала, ощутила присутствие.... и предпосылки бы может зародились?

----------


## Legba

Всем привет!
И, вообще говоря, выбранные вами цитаты, говорят только о том, что вы "никакой" практик, что с точки зрения Дзогчена, что с точки зрения Сутры.
Вот это да! Вот это мега! Зачот!

Я вам предложила выход, а вы мне тупик.
Ага! Хорошо, отлично. Значит практика Сутры для Вас тупик, а практика Дзогпа Ченпо выход? Нармально  :Smilie:  Может, все же, стоит попробовать ПРОСТО хорошо себя вести?   :Smilie: 
Только спи, ешь, мочись и испражняйся.
В этой жизни больше нет ничего, что следует делать.
Не занимайся другими делами –
В них нет смысла.
Будь смиренным.

А что до понимания и пребывания братье\систер... Их сифилис, пусть сами и лечат в силу своего разумения...

Видите ли, Пампкин... Я вот вдруг подумал - вдруг я проглядел какой новый препарат? А то у меня уже надгробный памятник провалился  :Smilie:  Но нет, фигу, все тот же сон.

----------


## Грег

[QUOTE=Legba]Вот это да! Вот это мега! Зачот!




> Про "три основы Пути" слыхали? Так вот, у меня их нет, или явно недостаточно.





> В "Глубоком пути за пределами четырех привязанностей", сочинении традиции Сакья, мы читаем: 
> 
> Если мы привязаны к этой жизни, мы — не практикующие.
> Если мы привязаны к сансаре, у нас нет воли к освобождению себя.
> Если мы привязаны к своей выгоде, бодхичитта не для нас.
> Если мы привязаны к понятиям, мы не обладаем "Воззрением".


Это всё о ком?




> Ага! Хорошо, отлично. Значит практика Сутры для Вас тупик, а практика Дзогпа Ченпо выход? Нармально  Может, все же, стоит попробовать ПРОСТО хорошо себя вести?  
> Только спи, ешь, мочись и испражняйся.
> В этой жизни больше нет ничего, что следует делать.
> Не занимайся другими делами –
> В них нет смысла.
> Будь смиренным.


вы хотите сказать, что вы один поняли насколько сложно и не стоит сейчас этим заниматься ?
А вот остальные, называющие себя Дзогченпа, дурачки, которые не могут понять, что и им это не дано?  :Smilie: 
Так?

----------


## Legba

> Это всё о ком?
> вы хотите сказать, что вы один поняли насколько сложно и не стоит сейчас этим заниматься ?
> А вот остальные, называющие себя Дзогченпа, дурачки, которые не могут понять, что и им это не дано? 
> Так?


Это все обо мне, любимом.
Знаете, Ваше заявление провокационно, хочется ответить:
"на воре шапка горит". :Smilie:  
Откуда же мне знать, кто дурачок, а кто нет?
Может я вообще последний в сансаре, а все кругом будды и глумятся надо мной  :Smilie:  А насчет того, что не надо называть себя практикующим дзогчен до того момента пока не обладаешь реальным внутренним знанием так это Улла, я тут при чем?
У меня, если заметили, тоже стоит претенциозное "ваджраяна". Будете обижать - поменяю на Voodoo
Меня спросили - почему? Я ответил. Довольно внятно, на мой взгляд. Ответ Вам не понравился - извините, камушков в Ваш огород не было.

----------


## ullu

> Ага! Хорошо, отлично. Значит практика Сутры для Вас тупик


Нет, тупик то, что вы мне предложили. Ведь вы не написали что мне делать когда я обнаружу что у меня этого нет.
А если я решу что-то сделать с тем, что у меня этого нет, хватит ли мне 5ти минут у холодильника утром?




> а практика Дзогпа Ченпо выход? Нармально  Может, все же, стоит попробовать ПРОСТО хорошо себя вести?


Разьве ПРОСТО хорошее поведение достаточно для освобождения?

----------


## Legba

> А если я решу что-то сделать с тем, что у меня этого нет, хватит ли мне 5ти минут у холодильника утром?
> Разьве ПРОСТО хорошее поведение достаточно для освобождения?


А разве "5 минут у холодильника" для освобождения достаточно?!
Что до хорошего поведения, недостаточно, но, к сожалению, необходимо.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Меня спросили - почему? Я ответил. Довольно внятно, на мой взгляд. Ответ Вам не понравился - извините, камушков в Ваш огород не было.


Мне ничего не нравилось и не ненравилось.
Просто я не пойму о чём вы говорите. Как с вами разговаривать. И, стоит ли, вообще, что-от обсуждать.
Толи о себе и отсутствии у вас каких-то способностей, но, вообще говоря, непонятно как вы их оцениваете... И, если у вас нет способностей, то как можете оценить собственные способности?
Толи иронизируете над российскими "дзогченпа", которых "сами мы знаем как бывает "перекашивает" "...
Толи умом пытаетесь понять учение Дзогчен, о чём Ринпоче говорит, что это бесполезно...
Толи вообще стебаетесь...  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Толи о себе и отсутствии у вас каких-то способностей, но, вообще говоря, непонятно как вы их оцениваете... И, если у вас нет способностей, то как можете оценить собственные способности?

У Вас есть способность танцевать в балете? А как Вы определили, что нет?

Толи иронизируете над российскими "дзогченпа", которых "сами мы знаем как бывает "перекашивает" "...
Я не иронизирую. "О мертвых ничего, кроме хорошего". Знаете историю пожара в Кунсангаре? Если Вы этого не застали - порасспросите народ.

Толи умом пытаетесь понять учение Дзогчен, о чём Ринпоче говорит, что это бесполезно...
Цитату в студию. Да, невозможно интеллектуально понять, что есть Ригпа. О.К. Но, если бы невозможно было бы понять вообще ничего, зачем бы Римпоче писал книжки? Можно было бы один раз сказать - ребзи, все равно вы ни черта не поймете.  :Smilie: 

Толи вообще стебаетесь...  :Smilie: [/QUOTE]
Не без этого. А Вы что, дико серьезны? Тогда извините.

----------


## ullu

> А разве "5 минут у холодильника" для освобождения достаточно?!


Конечно 5 минут у холодильника не достаточно, но если практиковать только Гуру-йогу , то в отличие от того что бы просто придерживаться хорошего поведения это приведет к освобождению.
Как это ни странно, но практика Гуру-йоги приводит к тому, что поведение изменяется само ,постепенно становясь хорошим. Конечно если прикладывать дополнительные усилия то оно изменится ещё быстрее.
Но по-моему это говорит о том, что основная практика , которую никогда не надо оставлять, что бы ни случилось это Гуру-йога, и если я хочу быстрее получать результаты, а жизнь моя не длинная и поэтому я хочу , то мне понадобятся и другие практики , а вот какие- зависит от обстоятельств. 
Иногда это очистительные практики, иногда это упражнение в 4х безмерных, иногда семдзины, иногда что-то ещё.
Лично я сделала такой вывод и стараюсь так применять те методы которым меня научили.
Вы считаете это не верным выводом?




> Что до хорошего поведения, недостаточно, но, к сожалению, необходимо.


Да, безусловно учитывая наши обстоятельства скорее всего большинству, если не каждому, все равно без этого не обойтись. Лично мне не обойтись.
Но для того что бы определиться какую же практику сделать основной и никогда не оставлять, а какую практиковать по-обстоятельствам нужно помнить о том, что, в сущности, Гуру-йоги достаточно для освобождения.
Но , если человек себе не враг ,то конечно он помогает себе и другими практиками. К тому же обстоятельства иногда такие, что возникают различные препятствия, не только во внешнем мире, но и в уме. Сомнения, метания, эмоции, цепляния . Конечно тогда вторичные практики очень важны и нужны.
Иногда приходится уделять все время и все внимание практике, которая называется вторичной и нельзя сказать в тот момент что эта практика что-то не важное, наоборот, она очень важная, на тот момент это самая важная практика. Но и в этом случае нельзя оставлять практику Гуру-йоги, не как формальный тун, а совмещать сущность Гуру-йоги и практику правильного поведения, например.
Это мое такое личное мнение.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Не без этого. А Вы что, дико серьезны? Тогда извините.


Ок, Legba!
Удачи в практике. Не знаю, правда в какой, но всё равно -  удачи!
И побольше несерьёзности, раз она вам помогает.

----------


## Legba

> Иногда приходится уделять все время и все внимание практике, которая называется вторичной и нельзя сказать в тот момент что эта практика что-то не важное, наоборот, она очень важная, на тот момент это самая важная практика. Но и в этом случае нельзя оставлять практику Гуру-йоги, не как формальный тун, а совмещать сущность Гуру-йоги и практику правильного поведения, например.


Вот, и я про это самое.  :Smilie:  Я нахожусь в этом "иногда". Заметьте, я НЕ говорил, что Гуру йога - что то ужасное, или что я ее не делаю, и делать не буду.  :Smilie:  Мне кажется, наш спор (как обычно и бывает) об определениях. Мы договорились что 


> под словом "дзогченпа" или "практикующий Дзогчен" подразумевают человека, который обладает реальным внутренним знанием.


 По моим представлениям, я таковым не обладаю. С чего беседа и началась - я спрашивал, есть ли критерии. Теперь ясно - нету. Значит - надо заниматься "вторичными практиками", покуда первичная не станет для меня чем-то большим, чем фантазиями. У кого есть реальное внутреннее знание - круто, очевидно много заслуг и т.п. Но не меряйте всех-то своим аршином.

----------


## Legba

> Ок, Legba!
> Удачи в практике. Не знаю, правда в какой, но всё равно -  удачи!
> И побольше несерьёзности, раз она вам помогает.


А чего не знать-то? Вы что не знаете, как проводят время ламрим-па? :Smilie:  
Внешние нендро.
Попытки внутреннего нендро.
Формальное "закрытие" ежедневных обязательств по практике.
Это - 1,5 часа в день, если не в ритрите.
Остальное время 8 мирских дхарм.
О мирских дхармах можем побеседовать долго и с удовольствием.  :Smilie: 
Вам тоже удачи в практике.
А что до серъезности, она, на мой взгляд, только усугубляет страдания сансары и укрепляет кармическое видение. Обратите внимание, как часто (и заразительно) смеется Норбу Римпоче.

----------


## PampKin Head

Община - это как очередь к травматологу-Гуру... Кто-то только сломал ногу, кто-то ставит штыри... Кто-то ходит на ЛФК. Кто-то выписывается...

Ну зачем из всего этого делать балаган-общагу или коммунальную квартиру? С обсуждениями достоинств одних и недостатков других в аспекте личной практики...

Сорри, но чудодейственного средства, универсального для всех, нет. А то в Тибете были бы лишь одни бхусуку. 

И примеры Дзогченпа прошлого - Манджушримитры, Лонченпы, Патрула Ринпоче - говорят о том же.

P.S. Сколько не говори "халва, халва", слаще во рту не станет. И это не вопрос веры...

*Будьте себе островом!*

----------


## Legba

> P.S. Сколько не говори "халва, халва", слаще во рту не станет. И это не вопрос веры...


Я вот подумал - а ведь никогда не пробовал говорить "халва"! Вдруг это коварно замаскированная суфийская мантра?

----------


## Грег

> Ну зачем из всего этого делать балаган-общагу или коммунальную квартиру? С обсуждениями достоинств одних и недостатков других в аспекте личной практики...
> 
> Сорри, но чудодейственного средства, универсального для всех, нет. А то в Тибете были бы лишь одни бхусуку.


Хм...
такое ощущение, что темы была открыта дзогченовцем, пытающемся навязать свой путь всем в неё пришедшим...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
В очередной раз не могу понять о чём вы говорите  :Smilie:   :Confused:  



> P.S. Сколько не говори "халва, халва", слаще во рту не станет. И это не вопрос веры...


Как сказать... Как сказать...
Будда говорил, что всё подобно иллюзии. В том числе и вкус халвы...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Я вот подумал - а ведь никогда не пробовал говорить "халва"! Вдруг это коварно замаскированная суфийская мантра?


Халва, халва, халва... :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Трансляции интереснее здешних разговоров  :Smilie: 

"Yes, but..."

 :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Трансляции интереснее здешних разговоров 
> 
> "Yes, but..."


о том и речь...

----------


## PampKin Head

> о том и речь...



Все говорят, что мы вместе.
Все говорят, но не многие знают  в каком... (с) Цой.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

*Legba:*
_Я не иронизирую. "О мертвых ничего, кроме хорошего". Знаете историю пожара в Кунсангаре?_

Legba, какое отношение пожар в Кунсангаре имеет к практике дзогчен? Я знаю историю этого пожара и прекрасно знаю, почему двое погибших оказались в этой ситуации. Отнюдь не в силу практики дзогчен, а по совершенно мирским причинам, по которым ежедневно погибает множество людей. Более того, их действия, приведшие их к смерти, прямо противоречили наставлениям ННР. Тех людей, гордо именующих себя дзогченпа, которые сгорают, тонут, замерзают, попадают в психушку, в тюрьму и т.д., подобная участь постигает не в силу того, что они практикуют дзогчен, а по пьяни, из-за наркотиков и от общего идиотизма. И здесь нет особой разницы между "дзогченовцами", "ваджраянцами" и прочим населением планеты.
У Вас явно с ДО связано что-то личное.

Вас послушать, так Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не понимает, что он делает, когда передает учения. Да, действительно, он сам говорит, что девяносто процентов его учеников не понимают, чему он учит. Но он же говорит, что многие понимают. В общине из нескольких тысяч человек даже один процент понимающих - это немало. А те, кто не понимает сейчас, могут понять, если доверяют учителю и следуют его наставлениям. За всю историю передачи дзогчен и махамудры в нашу эпоху, говорят, что было всего лишь двое, кто понял сразу: Сараха и Линг-репа. А кому сколько лет надо, зависит от кармы, удачи и преданности учителю. Если человек не верит, что благодаря наставлениям своего ваджра-гуру сможет обрести реализацию, то он и не обретет. В ДО есть множество людей, которые при первой неудаче не опустили руки, не начали искать учений "попроще" и "понадежнее", а просто усердно продолжали выполнять наставления учителя с верой и преданностью, развили недостающие способности и вошли в знание.  Когда я попал в ДО в 96 году, я не встретил ни единого человека, который мог бы внятно объяснить, что к чему. У всех, с кем я общался, были исключительно бредовые идеи по поводу того, что такое дзогчен и как его практиковать. И это неудивительно, поскольку практически все воспринимали дзогчен сквозь призму своих сложившихся представлений о том, как все должно быть. Особенно сильно нагадили в этом деле "старые практикующие" тантрической закваски. Они не только сами нифига не поняли, но еще и куче народу мозги своротили так, что до сих пор приходится за ними дерьмо выгребать. Мне потребовалось 3 года и шесть ретритов с ННР (в том числе в Меригаре и по СМС), чтобы я просто смог понять, что от меня требуется во время ригпэй-цэлванга и смог выполнить хотя бы техническую часть, ничего не упуская и ничего не добавляя от себя (перестал наконец-то рвать рубаху на груди и просто прыгнул  :Smilie: ). Оказалось, что самое сложное не сделать это, а перестать добавлять что-то от себя и от "опытных практиков тантры". Очень мне помогло общение со старыми учениками Ринпоче - Джимом Вэлби, Адриано Клементе, Фабио Андрико, которых я включаю в число своих ваджрных учителей.

А сейчас я смотрю и радуюсь, насколько быстро входят в практику многие новички. Возможности сейчас неизмеримо больше - множество книг, записей, трансляций, ретритов, да и на Маргариту или в Меригар поехать не так уж сложно. Сейчас молодежь за год-два радостно и безболезненно проходит путь, который более ранним поколениям приходилось преодолевать долго и мучительно.

Очень легко мне было бы сказать в 96: "Да все они козлы и уроды в ДО и никто нифига не понимает". Если бы я это сделал, то так бы и остался козлом и уродом. А так уже и рога пообломались маленько, и рожа слегка разгладилась. :Smilie:  Но знаю и немало таких, для которых непреодолимым препятствием оказалось несоответствие поведения ваджрных братьев и сестер представлениям о том, как они "должны" себя вести. Это препятствие преодолевается только верой в учителя. Многим такой веры не хватило. А знаю я еще и таких персонажей, которые, сами потеряв первоначальную веру в учителя, еще и другим подгаживают. Не уподобляйтесь таким, Legba, ни к чему хорошему это не приведет.

Что касается классификации способностей как высших и т.д., то классификация Цонгкапы имеет такое же отношение к классификации в дзогчен, как рейтинг ФИФА к результатам экзит-поллов - там тоже есть высшие и низшие. Кто хочет узнать о своей пригодности к учениям дзогчен, пусть читает главу 83 Кунджед Гьялпо, там это объясняется.

----------

PampKin Head (30.04.2009), Аньезка (30.04.2009), Михаил_ (19.03.2016)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Легба, как мне кажется, говорит о том, что в Дзогчен приходит масса неподготовленного народа без необходимого "махаянского" базиса. Не понимая достаточно глубоко важность Прибежища и бодхичитты, необходимость доверия и преданности Ламе, они пытаются практиковать высшие учения, получив передачу по интернет. Затем, получив от защитников по башке или, как писал один участник на форуме дзогчен-общины "топором по яй...м", хорошо, если у них хватит благоразумия, чтобы не обратить свой гнев в сторону Учителя. А если не хватит? 

Припоминаю разговор с одним "дзогченпа", который с пеной у рта мне доказывал, что делать нёндро ему, как человеку обладающему высшими способностями, ни к чему, практика и медитация ему тоже не нужна потому, что он постоянно находится в ригпа: "на чём мне медитировать, я разве отвлекаюсь". Он меня также уверял, что законы кармы на него, как человека постоянно пребывающего в созерцании, теперь не действуют.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Я так понимаю, Легба задается всего двумя вопросами: можно ли спутать ригпу и если да, то что человек будет развивать, занимаясь дзогченовскими практиками, которые направлены на развитие устойчивости пребывания в истинном состоянии, не бесполезно ли это.

При чем тут забота о заблудших умах?  :Smilie: 

Я лично так понял, что спутать или не испытать - можно, но благодаря связи с передачей, вере в учителя и упорству в практиках можно таки его для себя открыть, и тогда сомнений не останется. Тот факт, что испытать его можно не только в момент прямого ознакомления свидетельствует отрывок жизнеописания Мачиг Лабдрон, любезно предоставленный Pampkin Head'ом.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

[QUOTE=Zodpa Tharchin]Я так понимаю, Легба задается всего двумя вопросами: можно ли спутать ригпу и если да, то что человек будет развивать, занимаясь дзогченовскими практиками, которые направлены на развитие устойчивости пребывания в истинном состоянии, не бесполезно ли это.
QUOTE]

Это наверное про таки мысли вчера было сказано как про помехи в практике ...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Om mani padme hum

----------


## PampKin Head

> Особенно сильно нагадили в этом деле "старые практикующие" тантрической закваски. Они не только сами нифига не поняли, но еще и куче народу мозги своротили так, что до сих пор приходится за ними дерьмо выгребать.


А 90% (см. выше) "пребывающих в Ригпа" и "введенных" куче народу мозги не сворачивают , здесь и сейчас? За ними не приходится дерьмо выгребать?

Ситуация то аналогична... Просто песни поменялись...

Алаверды, эдакое, получается.

P.S. Я - не за "старых практикующих", не за "нововведенных".

----------


## Грег

> А 90% (см. выше) "пребывающих в Ригпа" и "введенных" куче народу мозги не сворачивают , здесь и сейчас? За ними не приходится дерьмо выгребать?


Это общий форум, на котором общаются все традиции.
Не во всех разделах которого прописано, что ЗДЕСЬ можно говорить только в рамках ЭТОЙ традиции, а ЗДЕСЬ -  в рамках ЭТОЙ.
И, зачастую, представители  этой "кучи народа" сами задают вопросы (вот как в этой теме) напрямую связанные с тем, что практикуют "введенные".
Хотя, я ЗА то, чтобы "введенные" побольше молчали о то, чем занимаются и как можно меньше распространялись об этом. Только, когда видно, что чкеловек, действительно, интересуется. И то! - лучше 10 раз подумать.
Это, конечно, породит ещё больше недовольства у "кучи народа", ещё больше убедит их в высокомерности "введенных" и ещё больше убедит в "неправильности" "введенных".
Но, наверное, так лучше...

PS.  А "пребывающие в Ригпа" - я не знаю кто такие.
Это, наверное, термин "невведенных", ИМХО, о "неправильных, по их мнению, введенных"  :Smilie: 
Думали бы о своей практике и собственном поведении, вместо обсуждения чужой...
И помнили, что свою карму можно победить своей практикой, а не чужой и обсуждением её правильности/неправильности.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

*PampKin Head:*
_А 90% (см. выше) "пребывающих в Ригпа" и "введенных" куче народу мозги не сворачивают , здесь и сейчас? За ними не приходится дерьмо выгребать?
Ситуация то аналогична... Просто песни поменялись..._

Дима, то сворачивание мозгов, которое есть сейчас, совершенно несопоставимо с "отбиранием Дхармы" (в курсе наверняка, что это и откуда?), "за пыль на алтаре убивать надо", "без грибочков нет ригпа", "настоящие ганапуджи" с поножовщиной, питием крови (и соответственно убийством животных для этой цели) или свеженадроченной спермы и т.д. Все-таки десятки ретритов ННР, ПШР, ЧНР и множество изданных книг оказывают свое воздействие и влияние разных "тантрических" авторитетов уже не то, что раньше. Сейчас после того, как Ринпоче проводит прямую передачу, "знатоки" уже не поздравляют друг-друга с задумчивым видом людей, которые уже все реализовали и теперь им осталось только пить пиво. Сейчас человек, который интересуется дзогчен, может прочитать книги настоящих учителей, а не слушать рассуждения на тему дзогчен под водочку: "Ну чё, братва, за Три Корня!"

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, действительно, он сам говорит, что девяносто процентов его учеников не понимают, чему он учит. Но он же говорит, что многие понимают.


Так и Ваджрасаттва же не может сказать!!! Или... Что понимают?  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

Друзья!
Я в "реальной запарке" и не могу сейчас написать пространно.
Очень приятно было прочесть сообщение Игоря, который хорошо понимает ситуацию. Мое место в ней - разговор отдельный. Скажу только, что согласен с Пампкином - переориентация с "сатанизма" на "нью-эйдж" ситуацию смягчила, но не исправила. :Smilie:  
Отдельное спасибо Зодпа, который запомнил, о чем речь  :Smilie: 
Счастливо.

----------


## ullu

> занимаясь дзогченовскими практиками, которые направлены на развитие устойчивости пребывания в истинном состоянии, не бесполезно ли это.


Но ведь уже много много много много раз говорили о том, что что существуют специальные методы что бы раскрыть и специальные методы что бы понять что это оно и не оставаться в сомнении.

Вот ситуация . Вы не знаете как понять оно это или не оно.
и поэтмоу говорите - я не буду раскрывать свое состояние посредством семдзинов, а буду выполнять практику Тары.
Но конечная цель практики Тары та же что и у семдзинов - раскрыть свое состояние. И в этой практике Тары нет указаний на то как понять оно это или не оно.
Так в чем же разница?
Получается что человек говорит - нет критериев что бы понять оно это или не оно, поэтому я не стану раскрывать свое состояние посредством практики семдзинов , а стану раскрывать его посредством практики Тары.
Где же логика то?
Ведь все равно это придестя сделать, от этого не уйти. И сделать это придется без всяких критериев рано или поздно в любой традиции, потому что ни в одной традиции нет указаний - как понять что ты узнал именно Ясный свет .
И  инструментарий будет тот же самый, свой собственный ум , ясность и благословение линии передачи.

Никто не может спорить с тем, что пребывать в состоянии дзогчен не зная что это за состояние бессмысленно. поскольку все равно невозможно.
Но почему же раскрывать свое состояние методами традиции дзогчен бессмысленно я не понимаю?

----------


## PampKin Head

А мы, как поклонники Пема Карпо, не ограничиваем себя методами традиции Дзогчен...

Знаете, что больше всего напрягает? Когда Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорит о присутствии и пребывании; изначальном состоянии - это естественно и органично, с пониманием предмета. Когда братья и сестры об этом говорят на каждом углу, не переставая, - это вызывает удивление...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

*PampKin Head:*
_Так и Ваджрасаттва же не может сказать!!! Или... Что понимают?_
Невозможно определить, находится ли ученик в данный момент в созерцании. Но общаяясь с учеником и наблюдая его поведение, учитель может судить понимает ли ученик метод, которому учит учитель, и в правильном ли направлении движется практика ученика.

----------


## Щераб Вангчук

Всегда возможно определить, находится ли живое существо в созерцании.
Правда.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Всегда возможно определить, находится ли живое существо в созерцании.


Научите.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 
> Знаете, что больше всего напрягает? Когда Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорит о присутствии и пребывании; изначальном состоянии - это естественно и органично, с пониманием предмета. Когда братья и сестры об этом говорят на каждом углу, не переставая, - это вызывает удивление...


Наверное, нужно взращивать терпение и больше делать практики успокоения ума...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

*Legba:*
_Скажу только, что согласен с Пампкином - переориентация с "сатанизма" на "нью-эйдж" ситуацию смягчила, но не исправила._
Ну, нью-эйджевцев во всех тибетских общинах на Западе всегда было навалом и ДО здесь из общей массы особо не выделяется. Вот рериховцы больше любят гелуг, психологи - ДО, а "древние видящие" толпой валят на ретриты ПШР.  :Smilie: 
И кто собственно переориентировался? И что значит "исправить ситуацию"?  :Smilie: 





> Всегда возможно определить, находится ли живое существо в созерцании.
> Правда.
> __________________
> Пэма Намгьял Шераб Ванчук


Древние видящие и не такое умеют. :Smilie:  
________________
Остап-Сулейман-Берта-Мария-Бендер-Бей

----------


## PampKin Head

> Научите.


А где три поклона, хадак и поднесенное имущество?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Наверное, нужно взращивать терпение и больше делать практики успокоения ума...


Почему же тогда при таком рецепте не напрягаться относительно "старых тантристов-практикующих"?

Я в курсе, что мне делать и сколько... Я просто высказал удивление данной ситуацией... Мы сидим с вами на одних ретритах и читаем одни и те же книжки.  Посему странно слушать все эти пересказы без какого-либо понимания со стороны вещающего... Можете возразить, что я не могу достоверно знать, что понимает\не понимает данный персонаж. Но это - мое субьективное мнение, обусловленное  неведением. Другого нет (сорри, что не претендую на обладание чистым видением всего и вся).

----------


## куру хунг

> [b]
>  Мне потребовалось 3 года и шесть ретритов с ННР (в том числе в Меригаре и по СМС), чтобы я просто смог понять, что от меня требуется во время ригпэй-цэлванга и смог выполнить хотя бы техническую часть, ничего не упуская и ничего не добавляя от себя (перестал наконец-то рвать рубаху на груди и просто прыгнул ). Оказалось, что самое сложное не сделать это, а перестать добавлять что-то от себя и от "опытных практиков тантры".


 Игорь , а вот это место можно поподробнее пркоментировать.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ullu, мне понятна ваша точка зрения, собственно об этом и Намкай Норбу говорит. Я всего лишь напомнил о чем тут основные разговоры, а то съехали на какой-то ужас прошлых лет.

Кстати, вчера учитель еще раз затронул темы, поднятые в этой ветке обсуждения. Я уже ничему не удивляюсь.

----------


## ullu

Игорь, а это Ринпоче говорил что невозможно определить ?

----------


## Грег

> Почему же тогда при таком рецепте не напрягаться относительно "старых тантристов-практикующих"?


Я ничего о них не говорил.



> Я в курсе, что мне делать и сколько... Я просто высказал удивление данной ситуацией... Мы сидим с вами на одних ретритах и читаем одни и те же книжки.  Посему странно слушать все эти пересказы без какого-либо понимания со стороны вещающего... Можете возразить, что я не могу достоверно знать, что понимает\не понимает данный персонаж. Но это - мое субьективное мнение, обусловленное  неведением.


Тоже раньше удивлялся. Сейчас стараюсь воспринимать это как должное.
Да. Не знаем мы, насколько что-либо понимает кто-то "другой" (не мы).
О себе-то не всегда можно сказать, что понял (зачастую, мы выдаём собственные умопостроения за объект понимания, особенно, когда этого объекта вообще нет), а что же можно сказать о "другом"?
Вполне возможно, что это МЫ не понимаем того, что уже понял тот, который "другой", или не понимаем, что этот "другой стоит на своей очередной ступеньке понимания", и своё представление о том, что нужно понять выдаём за то, что должен знать этот "другой".

Сидеть-то можно где угодно вместе, а выносить из этого сиденья разное.
К тому же, что касается этих ритритов, то есть разница - просто слушает индивид или практикует (т.е. интегрирует услышанное в свою жизнь), ИМХО.

Но в общем-то, мы сами создаём свой мир, и чьё-то, кажущееся нам непонимание, - это отражение нашего непонимания и представления о том каким всё должно быть - ИМХО.




> Другого нет (сорри, что не претендую на обладание чистым видением всего и вся).


У меня тоже только   "ИМХО"  :Smilie: .
И другого у меня нет.
Всегда это повторяю.

----------


## Грег

> Игорь, а это Ринпоче говорил что невозможно определить ?


А как?
Дипломов-то с подтверждением реализации не дают.
Слышал это от лам.
Шантидеву, вообще, выгнать хотели из монастыря, как неспособного  :Smilie: , ибо не видели реализации.
Можно, только по косвенным признакам с какой-то долей вероятности, я думаю.

Хотя, будды, по идее должны знать...

----------


## ullu

Legba, я не меряю, я просто хотела сказать что семдзины делать не бессмысленно, даже если ничего не раскрыл и не понял вообще.

----------


## ullu

> А как?
> Дипломов-то с подтверждением реализации не дают.
> Слышал это о лам.
> Шантидеву, вообще, выгнать хотели из монастыря, как неспособного , ибо не видели реализации.
> Можно, только по косвенным признакам с какой-то долей вероятности, я думаю.
> 
> Хотя, будды, по идее должны знать...


а как же всеведение?
Будда же обладает всеведением.

----------


## Грег

> а как же всеведение?
> Будда же обладает всеведением.


Дык, я о буддах  и говорил.  :Smilie: 
Остаётся спросить у какого-нидь будды - в созерцании, интересующий нас индивид, или нет.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> а как же всеведение?
> Будда же обладает всеведением.


Всеведущий Будда сам сказал: нельзя узнать Татхагату по 32-м телесным признакам.

----------


## Грег

> Всеведущий Будда сам сказал: нельзя узнать Татхагату по 32-м телесным признакам.


Да!, к стати...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сидеть-то можно где угодно вместе, а выносить из этого сиденья разное.
> К тому же, что касается этих ритритов, то есть разница - просто слушает индивид или практикует (т.е. интегрирует услышанное в свою жизнь), ИМХО.


А.... ну да, ну да. Прямо заговор какой-то. Для остроты эффекта еще плюнуть стоит.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

*куру хунг:*
_Игорь , а вот это место можно поподробнее пркоментировать._
Это очень просто. Когда учитель говорит: "делайте то-то", мы можем при внимательном самонаблюдении обнаружить, что помимо того, о чем говорит учитель, мы вдобавок НАМЕРЕННО делаем что-то еще. Например, учитель говорит читать такую-то мантру. Вдруг у нас в уме появляется мысль: "О, для этой мантры должно быть специальное дыхание или особая визуализация!" и мы начинаем помимо чтения мантры что-то делать со своим дыханием или визуализировать, хотя учитель В ДАННОМ СЛУЧАЕ НЕ ГОВОРИЛ это делать. Это становится ошибкой. Подобные мысли могут у нас появляться в силу беспокойства нашего ума, по причине знакомства с "похожими практиками", или же эта мысль возникла у нас потому, что ранее некий "опытный практикующий" авторитетно для нас ее озвучил. Это превращается в программу, с которой справиться не так просто. Например, в середине 90-х циркулировала "страшно тайная упадеша" о том, что во время ригпэй цэл-ванга надо задерживать дыхание. Неважно, что Ринпоче при объяснении практики о таком не говорил, "это надо знать,"- страшным шепотом вещали "древние видящие". И вот в тот момент, когда Ринпоче говорил расслабиться, особо продвинутый народ начинал давиться кумбхакой. И чем тоньше и деликатнее практика, тем критичнее для нее наличие подобных установок. И здесь конечно помимо воздействия "древних видящих" (оно просто наиболее драматично  :Smilie: ), мы испытываем сильное воздействие того, чем занимались раньше. Есть масса типичных ошибок, которые привносят в свою практику дзогчен хатха-йоги, цигунисты, психологи, кастанедчики, дзэнцы, тантристы и т.д. Сам прошел через это. Большинство привычек, которые приносят практикующие других буддийских колесниц, подробно проанализированы в текстах дзогчен (Дордже Сэмпа Намкаче, Кунджед Гьялпо и т.д.), а вот уяснить коренные различия между янтрой и хатхой, между Танцем Ваджра и тайцзи-цюань, между ца-лунг и ци-гун, рушеном речи и холотропным дыханием и т.д. оказывается совсем не так просто.

Вчера Ринпоче как раз говорил о том, что ему задают такие вопросы по деталям практики, что ему самому даже в голову бы не пришло, как такой вопрос может возникнуть. Это именно об этом.

Лирическое отступление. Как-то один лама объяснял визуализацию Будды Амитабхи для выполнения практики пховы. Я переводил. Задаваемые аудиторией вопросы о деталях визуализации, безусловно жизненно важные :Smilie: , доходили разве что не до того, какими стежками вышиты узоры на одежде.  :Smilie:  Но апофеоз наступил, когда на полном серьезе спросили о том, куда направлены головы восьми павлинов, поддерживающих трон: вовнутрь или наружу. Когда я живо представил возможные вариации, то уже не выдержал и просто забился в истерике от хохота. Конец лирического отступления.

А сколько суеверий пришло сначала из Бурятии, а потом из Индии и Непала. Например, надевать шапочку при выносе остатков ганапуджи, ни в коем случае на столе не должно быть ножей и вилок, пустой стакан обязательно должен быть перевернут. При возражении, что Ринпоче никогда об этом не говорил, "древние видящие" вещали: "Ну так это же и так надо знать". Еще одна привнесенная фишка: якобы нельзя выбрасывать остатки с пуджи туда, где их могут съесть собаки, ибо это неминуемо приведет к раздорам в сангхе. Я был свидетелем того, как один из практиков ничего не подозревая выбросил остатки, так одна "древняя видящая" из второго поколения тут же чуть на месте не удушила бедолагу, за то что он своим действием "поспособствовал раздорам в сангхе". Гы. Не смешно.

Можно просто проанализировать какую-то свою практику: все ли я делаю из того, что сказано делать, и если я делаю то, что не сказано в объяснении, то откуда я взял, что это нужно делать. Обычно вскрывается масса интересных подробностей. И это характерные проблемы нашего времени, поскольку тайные практики сейчас стали не такими уж тайными и мы склонны валить в одну кучу все, что нам известно.

*ullu:*
_Игорь, а это Ринпоче говорил что невозможно определить ?_
Ринпоче даже во время текущей трансляции об этом говорил, цитируя слова о том, что даже Ваджрасаттва не может, и вообще неоднократно говорил о том, благодаря чему учитель только и может судить о продвижении ученика.

----------

Dondhup (01.05.2009)

----------


## Грег

> А.... ну да, ну да. Прямо заговор какой-то. Для остроты эффекта еще плюнуть стоит.


Вы, Пампкин, опять о чём-то своём...
О чём говорите, я не знаю...
Вы хотите сказать, что ДОЛЖНЫ выносить одно?
Или что я упомянул разделение на практику и непрактику?
О чём вы?

Я не говорил о заговоре. Я говорио о различном восприятии.
Я уже говорил - мир индивида такой, каким он его видит.
Вы каким его видите? С заговорами?

----------


## Щераб Вангчук

Уважаемый Остап-Сулейман-Берта-Мария-Бендер-Бей !Скажите удивленному мне , за что же такие эмоции супротив старых практиков Тантры, ну что они Вам лично сделали, а? Как Вы нас... и по матушке, и по матушке...
Мы же Ваших авторитетов не низвергаем, а Вашими великими достиженьями все рады, а за труды Ваши, долгих лет Вам жизни, любезнейший, и в пратике Вам успехов тож. Токмо скажите мне, неразумному, кто таков господин ПШР, чтобы неослушавшись совета Вашего, я к нему пошел.
Нижайший Вам поклон, Ваш брат в Дхарме Роман Николаевич Логунов.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Роман Николаич, так ты оказывается старый практик тантры? Не знал, дорогой, не знал. Зря ты на свой счет принял, хотя самому тебе конечно виднее. Ты мог так официально и не представляться, я в курсе был, ху есть ху. А причины, по которым я к некоторым персонажам особой деликатности не испытываю, выше изложены. Почитай внимательнее, может и узнаешь кого из общих знакомых. Мне-то еще повезло, у меня неплохой иммунитет обнаружился от их "сострадательной активности", относительно легко отделался, а вот многим изрядно досталось. Карма конечно у каждого своя, но вот некоторые особо добродетельные друзья, могут серьезно "помочь".

ПШР это Палден Шераб Ринпоче, благодаря чьему безмерному состраданию даже в некоторых "тантристах" иногда что-то человеческое просыпается. Рекомендую.

----------


## Щераб Вангчук

Роман Николаич, так ты оказывается старый практик тантры

Ну и чего, практикую давно и по-понятиям, как и заповедано.

А причины, по которым я к некоторым персонажам особой деликатности не испытываю, выше изложены.

Ну, разных много людей было в веселые 90-е, время такое было, никто же тебя не обидел, так? Чего наводить тень на плетень, в большой семье ... не щелкай, сам знаешь.

Почитай внимательнее, может и узнаешь кого из общих знакомых.

По известным причинам я знаю их всех, ни о ком не могу отозваться плохо, такая жизнь, такие мы.

Знаю и все подробности и о тех кто сидит, я с ними общаюсь, а по сему, думаю, их ситуация более яснее мне, чем Вам.
Могу в приватной беседе рассказать и многое интересное и про конец МДО и про Гар.

Карма конечно у каждого своя, но вот некоторые особо добродетельные друзья, могут серьезно "помочь".

Я думаю, это от неврастении. Но подобное притягивает подобное, не мне Вам объяснять, ... все это лечится.

ПШР это Палден Шераб Ринпоче, благодаря чьему безмерному состраданию даже в некоторых "тантристах" иногда что-то человеческое просыпается

Палден Шераб Ринпоче - мой Коренной Учитель. Он мне глаза открыл, а не ваши водочки-грибочки...
Когда я думаю о тантристах, это мои братья и сестры из Нингма России, из Гелук и Кагью, из Дзогчен общины и др. Они честно живут и практикуют, не делая из своей практики шоу. Если кого заносит, жизнь поправит, на то она и эта... жизнь.
Взрослеть надо, вот, наверное, по-моему, самое главное...
Искренне Ваш Ваджрный брат, Роман Логунов.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

*Щераб Вангчук:*
_Ну, разных много людей было в веселые 90-е, время такое было, никто же тебя не обидел, так?_
Обидеть меня сложно, я не художник. А вот нагадить кое-кто смог. Извини, не добрался до единого вкуса, дерьмо от повидла хорошо отличаю.  :Smilie:  И называю своими именами, соответственно.

_По известным причинам я знаю их всех, ни о ком не могу отозваться плохо_
Да-да, вижу. Сама любезность и доброжелательность.  :Smilie: 

_Я думаю, это от неврастении._
Да, видимо именно по причине неврастении Джигме Лингпа рекомендует от некоторых держаться подальше:
"Несмотря на то, что тела у них человеческие, по своему складу ума дурные спутники - это асуры, а потому прямо или косвенно они ведут себя неправильно. Склонные к обману, с умом, падким на неблагие дела, они своим поведением настолько противоречат принципу отказа от неблагих действий и стремления к благим действиям, что даже просто общаться с ними - значит увеличивать проступки и уменьшать добродетели. Вот почему их следует избегать.

Так что я не злопыхательствую, а предупреждаю, чтобы не связывались, с кем не надо, даже если это ваджрные братья и сестры. Если бы один наш знакомый, человек действительно очень хороший, добрый и мягкий, тщательнее выбирал, с кем общаться, у него было бы намного меньше шансов попасть туда, где он оказался в прошлом году.

_Знаю и все подробности и о тех кто сидит, я с ними общаюсь, а по сему, думаю, их ситуация более яснее мне, чем Вам._
Письма ННР они по-русски пишут. Случается переводить.

_Он мне глаза открыл, а не ваши водочки-грибочки..._
Наши? Роман Николаевич, а вы меня часом ни с кем не путаете? Я ведь далеко не во всем участвовал, о чем знаю.

_Если кого заносит, жизнь поправит_
Вот и стараюсь успеть предупредить, кого могу, пока их не занесло: не надо пить допьяна, не надо употреблять наркотики, не надо людьми манипулировать, не надо людей резать-бить. А то плохо будет. Бо-бо. А также горько и стыдно.

----------


## Legba

Друзья, спасибо за беседу.
Завтра уезжаю в Индию, вернусь - продолжим.
Счастливо. :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

:Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Privet!
Chego tut delitsya  :Wink:  Slushaem kommentaryy na "Bodhisattvacaryaavataru" & "Shikshasamuchyu" a takje peredachu "100000 Pesen Milarepy" ot HH Dalay Lamy.
Slegka podmerzaem.
Vse kak obychno  :Embarrassment:  

Sorry za translit.
Schastlivo.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Для того, чтобы стать истинным йогином, человеком, на деле реализовавшим эти три великих воззрения, нужно сначала узнать естественное состояние осознавания. Затем нужно тренироваться в развитии силы этого узнавания путем поддержания его непрерывности. Затем нужно достичь в этом опреде-енной стабильности. Это - единственный подлинный путь. Некоторым, однако, хочется, чтобы все произошло сразу. Они не хотят заниматься никакими предварительными практиками, им не хочется подвергать себя тренировке в йидаме, являющейся "основной частью" практики. Им не нужно ничего, кроме воззрения. Было бы хорошо, если бы этого было достаточно, - но это не так.
> 
> Основной причиной, по которой нельзя учить одному лишь воззрению, является тот факт, что большое количество людей упустит все самое главное, думая: "Мне нужно только воззрение! Ничего не нужно делать! Я могу отказаться от всякой деятельности!". Конечно, в этом есть зерно истины; но, когда человек слишком рано отказывается от общепринятой практики Дхармы, он ничего не предпринимает в области очищения затемнений и собрания накоплений. В то же время, он на самом деле совершенно не реализует воззрение, не продвигается в нем и не достигает в нем стабильности. Все кончается тем, что воззрение остается лишь идеей, а в поведении нет разницы между хорошим и плохим. Это именно то, что Падмасамбхава имел в виду, говоря: "Поведение теряется в воззрении".
> 
> Нужно совмещать воззрение и поведение. Падмасамбхава говорил также: "Даже хотя ваше воззрение высоко, как небо, пусть ваши поступки будут тоньше муки". Выражение "тоньше муки" стоит понимать здесь в смысле того, что нужно выбрать добродетельное и избегать дурного, уважая закон причины и следствия, обращая внимание на малейшие детали. Именно так нужно поддерживать равновесие между воззрением и поведением. Обратная точка зрения - отделение поведения от воззрения - это как-то убедить себя, что нет необходимости делать предварительные практики, нет необходимости делать добро, необязательно делать подношения и нет нужды извиняться за совершенные дурные поступки. Можно дойти до такой глупости, что решить - нужно только одно: покоиться в простоте. На самом деле это, честно говоря, означает лишь одну вещь: у такого человека не будет духовного развития. По высшему счету, это правда, что делать, на самом деле, нечего, но это становится правдой только после того, как человек перейдет на ту сторону понимания, переживания и реализации. Сохранять интеллектуальную убежденность в воззрении, не пройдя тренировки, - это грубое непонимание истины. Именно так теряет путь человек, гордо называющий себя "практиком Дзогчена".
> 
> И в Тибете многие совершали эту грубую ошибку. На самом деле нельзя обвинять людей с Запада в таком неверном подходе, поскольку Дхарма только-только начинает укореняться в их странах; понимание практики только-только устанавливается. Тибет, с другой стороны, является страной, где Дхарму преподавали и внимали ей много веков. Тем не менее, многие впадали в то же заблуждение; не два-три человека, а действительно много людей. Честно говоря, в Тибете, может быть, было больше людей с "надуманным" воззрением, чем с подлинным.


http://www.aquarium.ru/misc/rainbow/19.htm

----------

Dondhup (03.05.2009)

----------


## Хайам

> Прозрение, совершенно не похожее на прежнее, появилось в ней, ее ум освободился от всех мыслей, все узлы цепляния за эго развязались, взошло солнце полного осознания отсутствия Я..


Но ведь это обычное состояние в погружении.

----------


## PampKin Head

Перечитал тему трехгодичной давности!

А как актуально то поклонникам Мулдашева, Иешуа и т.д. почитать 
...
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=136
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=143
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=166
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=171

P.S. Игорю - решпект и уважуха...

----------


## Марица

Ну, и что?
Лично я прочла в приведенных постах совет Игоря следовать наставлениям Намкая Норбу Римпоче. А мнение Намкая Норбу относительно Христа я уже приводила (см "16 вопросов Учителю Дзогчен").
                        И лично меня Чогьял Намкай Норбу учил уважать чужое измерение и никогда никому ничего не навязывать.
 Так что, хоть мне и понятна Ваша нежная любовь к Игорю, трактовать его форумные высказывания 3-летней давности применительно к так будоражащей Вас теме Христа, Мулдашева и Блаватской меня откровенно забавляет. :Smilie: 
                        За истекшие три года мнение инструктора смс вряд ли осталось неизменным по всем вопросам, он ведь тоже -практик.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Марица, мы как раз никому ничего не навязываем. Мы вынуждены отбиваться от атак любителей Блаватской, которые возмущаются, когда им указывают на простой факт: к Дхарме её писания никаким боком не относятся. Это всё-таки буддийский форум, а не форум любителей теософии. Тема будоражит не нас - это гости из эзотерической тусовки превратили форум БГ знает во что.

В указанной вами книге Намкай Норбу Ринпоче довольно скептически отзывается об учении Христа в том виде, в каком оно выражено в Новом Завете. Говорит, что это мирское воззрение, но учитывая масштаб и обаяние личности Христа, можно предполагать, что у такого великого учителя было тайное учение, более глубокое (немного вольный, но точный пересказ).

----------

Dondhup (03.05.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Говорит, что это мирское воззрение, но учитывая масштаб и обаяние личности Христа, можно предполагать, что у такого великого учителя было тайное учение, более глубокое (немного вольный, но точный пересказ).


Вот, что я несколько лет не мог выразить словами.  :Smilie:

----------

